# Yummymummy's road to Iron Woman-ness



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all! Have started this journal mainly as a record to myself as how I'm doing once I restart my quest. Was doing OK about 3 months ago but then had mine and my son's birthdays, my boyf injured himself and I had some illness issues which threw everything off track. As of next week, son is back to school, boyf is back to work, and I'll be back to uni a couple of weeks later so hoping to use the shift back to normality to kick start the good work again.

Have decided to give carb cycling a go to try and reduce my bodyfat from the 22%ish that it is now, initially down to 18%. I know these readings aren't totally accurate so will really just be using them as a guide, with the mirror and tape measure being the tools I'll use the most.

With some help from Pscarb on the diet side, have set things up along these lines (from 22 Sept when back at uni):

Mon - Med Carbs (125g) - 80 mins cardio (pre-breakfast if i can, walking to uni and back) - Full body workout in evening (afternoon if netball training week which is every other mon evening)

Tues - High Carbs (250g) - 80 mins cardio (uni and back), plus netball match

Weds - Low Carbs (50g) - day at home, will try for 40 min walk for cardio

Thurs - Med Carbs - 80 mins cardio (uni and back), full body workout in afternoon

Fri - Med Carbs - Work day so no cardio

Sat - High Carbs inc cheat meal, woop! No planned cardio

Sun - Low Carbs

Will initially see how this works out over 2-3 weeks and then see if any tweaks are needed.

Latest pics are in my profile album, (will see if I can add them to post but not had success in past!), gonna do measurements and weight on Sun night or Mon morning. Hoping to get boyf on board with the eating plan as well to make it easier, but I'm committed to give it a damn good try this time regardless.

Not sure how often I'll be updating this, most days hopefully to keep the motivation going.

Anyway, watch this space!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully adding pics has worked!

Just thought I'd keep a record of my current training programme as well, why not!

Squat - 42.5kg x 20

Deadlift - 45kg x 20

Bench Press - 27.5kg x 12/8

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 12/8

Shoulder Press - 20kg x 8/6

Leg Press - 86kg x 12/10

Lying Leg Curl - 40kg x 12/9

I do BP, Lat and Sh both sessions, with Sq and DL on a Monday and Leg Press and Curl on a Thurs. Also do standing calf raises and incline sit ups both days. Might try and see if I can throw in a small home workout session on a Saturday with bodyweight exercises and the 2 x 5kg dumbells I have.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Best of luck with it!!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

good luck baby


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I just finished my first carb recycling diet and was amazed with the results. I had planned to diet for 6 weeks but after 3 had dropped a decent amount of fat and was itching to get back into weight gain mode. All my lifts increased in weight in the same period and I have never experienced this before.

I have to say on a few of the low and carb days I did feel a bit wiped out, especially when on tough training days. You have a lot of cardio in there so you may feel it too. The advice I got was to up fats when this happened and it worked quite well.

All in all I think this is an excellent diet, good luck with it.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I've almost finished the last day of eating without thinking, and am looking forward to the next few weeks. Have been shopping, stocked up on tuna, chicken and veg and have got 2 chickens in the oven at the mo!

Currently watching Metallica S&M to get me in the mood for the upcoming gig and for a bit of motivation, completely unrelated to my quest, but it does help for some reason. Will get Rocky IV on tomorrow to really get me going!

Weighed myself just now and was 11st 3lbs, will do it again in the morning for the proper reading before food etc. Will do measurements if I remember too cos feeling a bit bloated after my final PB sarnie, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

And so it begins! Did some sample food lists and I'm thinking I might struggle to eat enough carbs on my high day as only just managing to do it on the med days! Will be a bit of trial and error which I'm expecting.

Weighed myself again this morning and was 11st 3lb again so that's the official start weight although I'm not too concerned about weight too much. Also did measurements which I am hopeful to change:

Chest - 90cm

Waist - 71cm & 86cm (never sure where to measure this so did 2 places!)

Hips - 100cm

Thigh - 56.5cm

Calf - 36.5cm

Arm - 26cm

Did a pre-breakfast walk to get me going today, had my first meal and started my Omega oils, CLA and Green Tea tablets again. Will see how it goes!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good Luck Yummy!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

First day over, suprised at actually how much food I need to eat! Is a med day today so was aiming for:

carbs - 150g

fat - 75g

protein - 225g

and actually ended up with:

carbs - 116g

fat - 84g

protein - 216g

so not a bad first day really. Will take a little while to get used to everything but think I'll do OK.

High day tomorrow, and having to go to gym instead of tonight so will see how that works out. Plus it's my little man's first day at school so gonna be a good day I think.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

good luck Yummy!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got back from 2 hours at the gym with my mate/trainer/mentor and he absolutely killed me! Did my usual full body workout and he showed me a few new things to throw in as well. Did Karlsen flies, side lateral raises, hammer/bicep curls, some strange bicep barbell thing that Mike Mentzer did, tricep cable pulldowns and a new ab workout. Feels damn good though even though I'm shattered and have got a netball match later tonight!

New workout stats:

Squat - 45kg x 20 PB

DL - 47.5kg x 20 PB

Bench Press - 30kg x 6 / 8 PB

Lat Pulldown - 54kg x 12 / 7 PB followed by 28kg dropset to failure

Shoulder Press - 20kg x 8 / 7 & 1ar

There's a lot of PBs in there, I always train better when I've got someone to push me and man did he push me!

Now gotta try and eat loads more food, although all I wanna do is sleep!

Will be picking up my son from school in an hour too, hopefully the tears didn't last all day!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

End of day 3 now and I really need to get used to eating more food! Haven't quite hit my targets for high day yesterday and low today but am happy for a first attempt. Didn't help today that I got up at 10.30 and went to my friend's for dinner tonight, but I think all in all it's going OK.

Would normally go to gym tomorrow morning but I'm still stiff from my monster session on Tues so think I'll have to put it off until the weekend instead. Apart from the stiffness and my 3rd huge insect bite in as many weeks, I'm feeling OK. Didn't really get any bloating from my high day and not feeling any more tired than usual which is a bonus. Once I can get used to the silly amounts of food I have to eat, I'll be OK! Looking forward to jumping on the scales and getting my tape measure out on Sun to see if there has been any progress in this first week.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks GG, have been reading your journal with interest and hope the comp goes as well as it sounds like it should.

Have been suffering with yet another huge insect bite for the last few days, have had 3 in the last month which have really been getting me down cos they're so painful and awkward (2 on my bum and this one under my arm!). Just want them to stop so I can get back to normal, but I don't know what's causing them so don't know what to do/avoid to stop getting any more.

On day 6 of the first week and had to swap my low day to today from tomorrow cos we're off to watch Superbikes at Croft (boyf won 2 tickets) which will involve a picnic so though it'd be much easier to have a picnic on a high day with a cheat meal so have got more options. Hopefully this shouldnt effect things too much.

Have been pretty grumpy today, not helped with having to drag a 4 year old round the town. Thought it was just me, but then realised that low carb days can contribute to this as well, was expecting tiredness which i've had but not extra grumpiness. Also haven't been sleeping as well as normal the last few nights, which I'd put down to my bite(s) annoying me (which they were) but then thought that could be to do with the low/med carb days too. Definitely not without it's challenges this cycling lark is it!

Anyway, hoping for a less stressful day tomorrow leading to 3 days in London with the boyf which I'm really looking forward to. Think I'll manage to cope with the eating challenges too whilst we're away. Watch this space!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Been a busy week so no time for updates! Was in London for 3 days inc seeing Metallica which was beyond awesome, and enrolled back in Uni yesterday so all is good. Managed to get on OK with the eating last week, although couldn't really stick to it during the London trip cos we were out and about and had to find food where we could where it was affordable. But back to normal now so trying again to get it sorted. Will be properly back on track from next week when I'm back at Uni properly although will have to be very organised and take food with me.

Been having a few illness issues as well over the last few weeks that have affected my training, thought it was insect bites but been to docs today and he seems to think it's just an infection that my body isn't dealing with properly so keeps breaking out. Have now got 4 months worth of antibiotics which will be fun! A good way of stopping me drinking actually which will be helpful.

So basically, gonna give it the next 2 weeks of the cycling, will have upped cardio then too so should help with the fat shifting. Will do measurements etc and pray that something has changed!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Best of luck!

Your name sure does suit you indeed :blush:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

What's your ultimate goal? Apologies if I missed. Are you just after shaping up or competing?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just shaping up for now, shedding some fat and getting to a physique I'm happy with, after that who knows!

Had a bit of a rubbish couple of weeks training wise, not been able to make it to the gym cos of my annoying infection issues which is really getting me down cos i'm really motivated but my body just won't let it happen! Trying to concentrate on the eating side of things instead in the meantime, and keep up with as much cardio as possible so the time off isn't a total loss.

It is really pi$$ing me off though cos it's been 6 weeks since the issues started and i just want them gone. Anyway, onwards and upwards.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just wanting a bit of a winge today, is a low carb day so can see things aren't gonna go too well (pessimist? me?). Was up half the night cos my stupid arm was hurting and I couldn't get into a comfy position, but I did manage a lay in till half 9 so hopefully I'll be OK. Have got the day to myself till school kick out time but really need to get some house stuff done cos it really is a tip now. Would like to go to the gym, suppose will have to see how my arm holds up. Not been for over 2 weeks and it's really starting to get me down, and the antibiotics don't seem to be doing anything at all yet.

Anyway, just a bit of a grrr, hoping to be back to my normal hardcore self soon!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

After that ridiculously pessimistic last message, something a bit more upbeat. Went back to the gym for the first time in 3 weeks, woop! Eventually felt well enough to give it a whirl, lowered all my weights by 1 step to just ease me back in to it and I did OK. Not brilliant, but OK and I'll be back up to PBs before I know it.

Really glad to have got back into it, gonna really try and keep up with the cardio and do my best with the food side. Has been really hard to hit the targets for the food, but I've been in the right general direction so will settle for that for now, and will have another go to be a bit stricter with it soon.

All in all a pretty good night. The quest continues....


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Dont give in - keep the faith


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Went to gym again yesterday, inc 5 miles of walking to and from uni so not a bad day all in all. But then today, the little sore red bit I've had in the corner of my eye for a few days decides to turn itself into a new continent, god damn my body at the moment! Went to docs, got some ointment and also had some blood taken for 3 tests to try and find out what the hell is going on with me at the moment. Typical, I start eating well, doing cardio and picking up the weights again and it all goes boobies up!

Get the results on Tues, almost hope they find something so I've at least got a reasons for all this rubbishness. Am off work cos I feel like the elephant woman and can't see properly, let alone stare at a computer screen for 7 hours, and unfortunately have consoled myself in a packet of Ginger Creams biscuits, well only half a packet at the moment but there is still time!

Never mind, onwards and upwards!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

wots the verdict then?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> wots the verdict then?


I wish I knew! Got 1 lot of results on Tues to say I'm not diabetic (no suprise there!), the other 2 (anaemia and blood count) still aren't back yet so still waiting.

In the meantime, the eye that was puffy is now OK but the other one is starting. And the little rash/lumps I had under my arm are now bigger and sore, just for a change! Don't think I'm gonna be going to the gym for a little while again, just as I got back into it.

Am giving the carb cycling a rest for now until I get better. Trying to just stick to a 'normal' healthy diet, including some carbs, plenty of fruit and veg etc. My overall health is more important to me at the moment than muscles/fat levels, and I'm not gonna be able to work on them until I'm healthy anyway. Might be nothing at all to do with the food side, but until I get an answer I'm exploring all possibilities.

Have got a friend on a herbal medicine course who wants me to go for a consultation to see if they can suggest anything. To be honest, I'm not really into all that, but I might give it a whirl if conventional medicine fails me.

Just want an end to it cos it;s really starting to get me down. :sad:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking good  keep it up!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> I wish I knew! Got 1 lot of results on Tues to say I'm not diabetic (no suprise there!), the other 2 (anaemia and blood count) still aren't back yet so still waiting.
> 
> In the meantime, the eye that was puffy is now OK but the other one is starting. And the little rash/lumps I had under my arm are now bigger and sore, just for a change! Don't think I'm gonna be going to the gym for a little while again, just as I got back into it.
> 
> ...


 Sounds petty but have you changed to a different detergent or summat that may be a cause of the lumps or puffy eye ??


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

It did cross my mind, but I now think it's more than that because it's been going on and recurring for so long. Was trying to self diagnose online last night (always a bad idea!) and found something that seems similar. Only trouble is there's no actual cure, people go undiagnosed for up to 20 years, and one of the remedies is surgery to remove sweat glands. I think the eye is something separate, just an infection spread manually from the other areas.

Whatever it is or isn't, it's driving me bonkers!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wait for the rest of your results - hopefully they will show up something


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Still waiting for any info about what's wrong with me, but in the meantime I've been to the gym tonight, even if it was only to do legs and abs! Annoying having to just watch the guys doing all the stuff i can't do, but at least I went. Trying not to break the habit and just doing legs is better than doing nothing.

Chilled out with the food a bit as well, still eating healthily but not being too anal about it.

Gonna go back to docs sometime this week, results or not cos I need something doing. If they don't seem too fussed, will try and get referred to a dermatologist or something. It will not beat me!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

This is turning more into Yummymummy's health saga recently! Been back to docs and got a diagnosis at least, hidradenitis suppurativa, it ain't pretty and there isn't actually a cure but at least I know what I'm dealing with now. Got a couple of things to try so hopefully that will keep it at bay so I can get back on the road to iron woman-ness!

Onwards and upwards, again!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> So I've almost finished the last day of eating without thinking, and am looking forward to the next few weeks. Have been shopping, stocked up on tuna, chicken and veg and have got 2 chickens in the oven at the mo!
> 
> Currently watching Metallica S&M to get me in the mood for the upcoming gig and for a bit of motivation, completely unrelated to my quest, but it does help for some reason. Will get Rocky IV on tomorrow to really get me going!
> 
> Weighed myself just now and was 11st 3lbs, will do it again in the morning for the proper reading before food etc. Will do measurements if I remember too cos feeling a bit bloated after my final PB sarnie, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


Metallica S&M - good call :rockon:


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> This is turning more into Yummymummy's health saga recently! Been back to docs and got a diagnosis at least, hidradenitis suppurativa, it ain't pretty and there isn't actually a cure but at least I know what I'm dealing with now. Got a couple of things to try so hopefully that will keep it at bay so I can get back on the road to iron woman-ness!
> 
> Onwards and upwards, again!


 Its always best to know what your dealing with, now you do you can move forward :rockon:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So as I sit here with my PWO protein porridge, shattered after netball training and a full body workout, I feel I can safely say I'm back on the road, woop!

Workout today: (bearing in mind had to reduce upper body weights as not even used my arms for 2 weeks!)

Squats - 45kg x 20

DL - 48.3kg x 20 PB

Bench - 30kg x 7/6

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 11/7

Shoulder Press - 17.5kg x 11/7

Reasonably happy with that, gonna have to get used to random periods of not being able to train then having to get back into it, but it's better than not training at all.

Still sticking to a 'normal' healthy eating plan for now to try and get myself back up to 99% health (never gonna be 100% any more). Will give the carb cycling another go in a few weeks I think and have got my 3 day split program to have a look at too.

It's all good once again!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

At gym again, with The Boss this time so was never gonna be easy!

Leg Press - 91kg x15/15 PB

Leg Curl - 40kg x 9/9

Bench - 30kg x 6/7

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 10/6

Shoulder Press - 17.5kg x 13/9 (sore left forearm stopped me doing more)

Incline sit ups - 25/26

Showed me the technique for barbell rows too that I'll be including in my new routine.

Reasonably pleased with that as still getting back into it.

This was followed by a mammoth chinese buffet lunch, mmmmmmm! Now I'm stuffed and trying not to fall asleep before I go and get the little man from school.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

All that good work ruined by the buffett, tut tut


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> All that good work ruined by the buffett, tut tut


Yeah, not the best I know but my trainer/mate suggested it so he must know what he's on about. That's what I'm telling myself anyway!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Found these 2 links for you sweetie, hope they provide useful in some way 

http://www.hs-foundation.org/support/donate.htm?gclid=CN3FwfTTv5YCFQgrlAodMD9Izg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidradenitis_suppurativa

Lin x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks chick, been trying to do a bit of research, will have a look.

Things are OK at the moment, so hoping they stay that way for a while at least. it's not gonna beat me!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Last week of full body workouts, mixing it up with a 3 day split from next week as I'm gonna have more time on my hands. Tonights workout:

Squats - 45kg x 20

DL - 50kg x 10/5 PB

Bench - 30kg x 7/7

Lats - 49kg x 10/7

Sh Press - 17.5kg x 12/9

Reasonably pleased, increased DL which was cool. Not eating too well at the moment (big tub of foam mushrooms sweets not really helping!) but hopefully gonna get back on track from next week, all being well on the illness front.

Got an Xmas ball at work at the start of Dec, so need to get a posh frock. Got a mini target for myself of comfortably fitting into a size 10 so will see how that goes.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Think I talked up some bad luck saying all was well on the illness front. Got another lump and where is it this time? My friggin face! So I now look like the elephant woman, and feel really $hitty cos of it.

Gonna try and throw myself into the gym as much as I can though this week to release some of the annoyance (when it's quiet though, don't wanna scare everyone away). Bf is being fab about it and I love him even more because of it, but I just feel so frustrated and pi$$ed off that just when I thought things were sorting themselves out, this goes and happens.

Keep trying to think there are people with worse problems than me etc etc and of course there are, but I don't see them in the mirror.

Anyway, will see how I get on with the new training and back onto a decent eating plan.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yummy,stop talking nonsense and come back over to the dark side of the board,terrible behaviour,come on,we're all beckoning.......you know your one of us broomcupboard people now lololol


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

First day of my new routine, went to the gym at a time I assumed would be quiet (so as not to scare too many people with my dodgy face), but oh no, absolutely rammed and 2 of my gym bitches were there too! Hey ho, just got on with it.

Back, Shoulders and Tris

Deadlift - 50kg x 13+7 PB

Bent Over Rows - 15kg x 12, 20kg x 12 (first time so trying to find suitable weight)

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 9/6

Sh Press (barbell) - 20kg x 9/7

DB Sh Press - 8kg x 7/6 supersetted with

Karlsen Flies - 4kg x 9/7

Cable Tricep Pulldown - 25kg x 15, 30kg x 15 (still trying to find suitable weight)

Followed by 20 mins on treadmill, walking on incline

Leg day tomorrow, and chest/biceps on thursday. Will see how this new routine works out.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Day 2 of the new routine, leg day.

Legs & Abs

Squats - 45kg x 20

Lying Leg Curl - 40kg x 9/9

Leg Press - 93.5kg x 12/10 PB (inc very shaky legs by the end!)

Calf Raises

Seated Leg Extension - 63kg x 12/12 (not done these much so still finding right weight)

Incline Sit Ups - 20 & 20, could've done more but back starting to twinge so thought better leave it there

Short and sweet, walked to the car with a bit of a wobble on so must have done something! Now off for a power nap before picking the whirlwind up from school.

Chest and arms tomorrow, woop!


----------



## OCR.HD (Nov 3, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Day 2 of the new routine, leg day.
> 
> Legs & Abs
> 
> ...


Been reading through your threads and well done. You are very organised and the hard work is doing the biz for you. It is showing, you have a hot body, keep up the good work! You definitely live up to your name.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

yummymummy79 said:


> First day of my new routine, went to the gym at a time I assumed would be quiet (so as not to scare too many people with my dodgy face), but oh no, absolutely rammed and 2 of my gym bitches were there too! Hey ho, just got on with it.


Gym bitches? :lol:

And I know how you feel though my dodgy face and hair are self inflicted, I do feel really self conscious when I walk in the gym - going in a bit and it'll be really busy so I'll feel a proper plum lol


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

OCR.HD said:


> Been reading through your threads and well done. You are very organised and the hard work is doing the biz for you. It is showing, you have a hot body, keep up the good work! You definitely live up to your name.


Thanks, to be fair those pics are a few months old and I haven't made much if any progress since then, with illness issues and everything. Hoping for some more progress pics in a few weeks, all being well anyway.



Beklet said:


> Gym bitches? :lol:
> 
> And I know how you feel though my dodgy face and hair are self inflicted, I do feel really self conscious when I walk in the gym - going in a bit and it'll be really busy so I'll feel a proper plum lol


Yeah I train with 5 guys (not all at the same time though!), not sure if they like being called my bitches but they are to me!

Realised that lots of people have a 'thing' that makes them stand out, so a bit of a fat lip and a plaster aren't that bad after all. Not gonna stop me anyway.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yet another workout today, last for the week though. First time I've done this combination and was on my own so not sure that all my form was OK, hope to get some advice over next few weeks when I manage to train with the guys. Legs still sore from yesterday when I was doing cardio after, all good!

Chest and Biceps

DB Bench Press - 12kg x 6, 10kg x 9

Inc DB BP - 10kg x 6/7

Barbell Curl - 10kg x 15/12 (experimenting with weight)

Suprinating Curls - 5kg x 10/10 (experimenting again)

DB Flye - 5kg x 8/7 (experimenting again)

Cardio - 10 mins inc walking, 10 mins bike.

Didn't really enjoy this one so much, mainly cos I don't know what I'm doing and I'm not a bit DB lover. Would be able to do the BP with barbell if I had company, hopefully sometimes I will.

Off for a sleep now, I'm rubbish! Gotta write some of my essay too later before little man back from school and big man over for tea.

Ready for a few days resting now, aahhh!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Short and sweet update today, at gym tonight, did OK, back again tomorrow! Been eating OK too, just sticking to general lower carbs at the mo to get back into it, will prob give cycling another go before long

Back / Shoulders

SLDL - 50kg x 20

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 12/8

Bent Over Rows - 20kg x 15/10 (still not sure about form on these)

BB Sh P - 20kg x 9/8

DB Sh P - 8kg x 5/4 superset with

Karlsen Flies - 4kg x 8/7

Cable Tri P/D - 30kg x 15/15

Inc Sit Ups - 15/15 with 5kg/15


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Me again! Back from gym, just had dinner of chicken, pastrami, sweet potato and salad and gearing up for a netball match later. Another lay in tomorrow, then walking into town to meet the bf and go posh frock and amp shopping, gotta keep it fair to both of us!

Chest and Biceps

DB BP - 12kg x 7 / 10kg x 10

Inc DB BP - 10kg x 8/7

BB Curl - 12.5kg x 15/12

Sup Curl (Alt) - 5kg x 12/10

DB Flye - 5kg x 10/10

Followed by 10 mins on inc treadmill and 10 mins bike

This is my least favourite day, partially because I find myself next to the bicep boys doing the same kinda stuff! Makes me feel better though that I mix it up other days and they just do the same thing all the time.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

It's that time again! Had netball training for an hour and a half tonight, then it was back/shoulders at gym so think it's safe to say I'm a tad tired! Plus I walked 4.5 miles to and from uni today as well, but still loving it! Didn't log my leg day last Fri and won't bother cos nothing much to report and I know what I did, sure everyone else can manage without knowing!

Tried my new 0.5kg weights out today that I bought recently, pretty cool. Just handy when 2.5kg is a bit of a big jump.

Back / Shoulders

DL - 51kg x 20 PB

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 10/7

ShP - 20kg x 10/9

BORows - 20kg x 12/10 (still not sure about form, might change to upright rows instead)

DB ShP - 8kg x 7/4 superset with

Karlsen Flies - 4kg x 8/7

Cable Tri P/D - 35kg x 6 PB, 30kg x 15


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thought I'd do some update measurements last night to see how things are going, not been sticking to everything 100% over the last couple of months but been giving it a reasonable go, especially so in the last week or so. Prev figures are from 9 Sept, earlier in journal.

Weight - 11st 3 before, now 11st 6, not too fussed about this

Chest - 90cm / 91cm

Waist - 71cm & 86cm / 74cm & 80cm (never sure where to measure so do it in 2 places!)

Hips - 100cm / 98cm

Thigh - 56.5cm / 56.5cm

Calf - 36.5cm / 38cm

Arm - 26cm / 27cm

All in all not too bad, a couple of good changes, will settle for that for now anyway.

Was leg day today, still a bit wobbly, having probs getting up the stairs! Gonna have a shower then have a nap to try and recover a bit!

Legs & Abs

Squats - 46kg x 10/10 PB

Leg Press - 98.5kg x 11/10 PB

Leg Curl - 40kg x 12/10 PB

Leg Ext - 75kg x 15/12 PB

Calf Raises

Inc Sit Ups - 5kg x 12, 5kg x 12, no weight x 15

Hip Adductor - 70kg x 15/15 PB

Good splattering of PBs there which is cool!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice work Yummy!!!!.....Didnt even know you had a journal until this morning. I'll keep an eye on it. Keep up the great job!!!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

thats alot og pb's well done its always nice to get a new pb


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a bit of realisation over the last few days that I don't think I'm dedicated enough on the food side of things at the moment to get exactly where I want to be. Might change after Xmas, but for now I'm just gonna stick to normal healthy eating, and concentrate more on the training and cardio side of things. Worrying about food too much stresses me out so chilling out with it for a bit, plus I enjoy food too much!

Training tonight, went well considering I wasn't really feeling it, still tired from a busy weekend.

Back and Shoulders

Lat Pulldown - 49kg x 12/7

ShP - 20kg x 11/8 PB

Low Row - 21kg x 12 & 28kg x 10 (changed to this from bent over rows which i wasn't getting on with)

DBP - 8kg x 7/5 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 7/7

DL - 52.5kg x 10/7 PB

Tri PD - 35kg x 12/10 PB

Chuffed with a few PBs again. My new 3 day routine seems to be working, making good gains. Think I hit a plateau with the 2 full body workouts before so needed a change.


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

i find my food diet tends to change rapidly can never seem to keep it going but like you after the new year will try to sort it properly anyway keep up the training you doing well


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> Had a bit of realisation over the last few days that I don't think I'm dedicated enough on the food side of things at the moment to get exactly where I want to be. Might change after Xmas, but for now I'm just gonna stick to normal healthy eating, and concentrate more on the training and cardio side of things. Worrying about food too much stresses me out so chilling out with it for a bit, plus I enjoy food too much!
> 
> Training tonight, went well considering I wasn't really feeling it, still tired from a busy weekend.
> 
> ...


Instead of worrying too much about diet when you arent actually needing to be on one, why not work out your daily protein, make sure that regardless of what you eat you get it, and set yourself a max daily carb limit and try not to go over it (but dont beat yourself up too much if you do occasionally and dnt be too anal about recording it).

I dont agree with being too obsessive over diet unless theres a real need, it makes you unhappy I think lol x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Zar, that's the kinda thing I'm gonna try for. When boyf was away earlier in the year I just upped the protein and dropped the carbs a bit, and that seemed to work OK. Trouble is now I do OK during the week, but then we go out at weekends for meals, and he's a pasta fiend so when I cook for both of us it's hard sometimes to stick to what I need to.

Anyhoo, as long as I can enjoy Xmas and still have some of the yummy foods then I'll be happy enough. Maybe not the best idea making 2 xmas puds this weekend though :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats fine - You should have a cheat day each week anyway. Make it a cheat weekend when the BF is there, and a cheat day when hes not, or if thats too much, try eat clean during the day sat/sun when he there, and cheat from say 7pm onwards each night. Not do you any harm sweetie.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

And so it continues! Couple of days of good workouts and OK eating. Been busy with uni and stuff though as well but managed to get 3 lay ins, heaven! Although I think I may have slept too much cos I felt more tired later on those days than I do if I got up normally, hey ho!

Shock horror today, someone actually spoke to me in the gym! Been going there for 9 months and was the first time anyone has ever acknowledged or spoken to me! I'd hate it if it was all the time, but was nice for someone to actually notice I was there working hard.

Chest and Biceps (Weds)

DB Bench - 12kg x 9 & 10kg x 12 (weight is each DB) PB

BB Curl - 15kg x 12/12 PB

DB Inc - 10kg x 9/9 PB

Sup Curl - 6kg x 11/11 PB

DB Flye - 6kg x 8/6 PB

Look at all the PBs! Must be doing something right.

Legs and Abs (Today)

Leg Curl - 40kg x 12/12 PB

Squats - 46kg x 10/10

LP - 98.5kg x 12/12 PB

Calf Raises

Leg Ext - 77kg x 12/12 PB

Inc Sit Ups - 5kg x 20/15, 16

Hip Ad - 75kg x 12/12 PB

And more PBs, hark at me!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

The aim this week has to try and fit into my posh frock a bit easier on Fri night! Have had a real good go at low carb eating, tried to do cardio every day and pushed as hard as I can with the weights. Has been going pretty well, although felt a bit weak at the gym today, guessing that'll be the low carb.

Anyway, good to see that I can actually do it, even if it is for short term. Hope to be able to keep it up for another couple of weeks so the big Xmas face-stuffage doesn't make such a huge difference!

Back/Shoulders (Mon night after 1hr netball training)

DL - 52.5kg x 20 PB

Lat PD - 49kg x 12/9

Seated Row - 28kg x 12/12 PB (although only 2nd time I've done it!)

BB ShP - 20kg x 11/9

DB ShP - 8kg x 7/4 supersetted with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 7/8

Cable Tri PD - 35kg x 15/12 PB

Followed by 10 mins incline treadmill

Started off today with 25 mins pre-breakfast walk around my estate, damn freezing and icy so spent most of the time trying not to slip over!

Chest/Biceps

DB BP - 12kg x 9, 10kg x 10

BB Curl - 15kg x 15/12 PB

DB IncP - 10kg x 8/7

Sup Bicep Curl - 6kg x 15/12 PB

DB Flye - 6kg x 8/7 PB

Cardio - 10mins bike, levels 6-8 random setting

Felt really weak throughout all of this, must be the low carbs. Still got a few PBs though which is cool.

Leg day tomorrow, gonna make sure I have protein porridge for breakfast before I go or there will be no chance of getting through it!

Only 2 days to go until the ball, sure the frock will be fine, might even post a pic if all goes well!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

a few PB's ???? blooming loads women ..keep it up


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Went to the ball, fitted in my frock albeit rather snugly! Ate crap, drunk too much and continued over most of the weekend! Never mind, another week dawns so back onto the good stuff.

Will try and add a couple of pics from Fri night onto my profile if my PC decides to play, grrr.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like you have had a good few sessions lately smashing PB's!Nice work! Dont worry too much about the weekend, life is for living after all!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

RANT ALERT!!

Just got back from a netball match which was outside so fecking freezing for a start. We lost which isn't a big deal, it happens, but I played my absolute t!ts off, gave 120% for the whole match especially the last quarter, was shouting for every ball that I could have (play GK so not that many!) and generally putting everything into it. At the end of the match, what do we get? Need to talk and shout for the ball more, up the communication. Couldn't have done that more if I tried!! And to finish it off, the man of the match prize went to our coach who was watching. Fair play to him for coming when he doesn't need to but come on!! Just getting a bit peeved at the massive effort I put in for no recognition. I have won Most Improved Player a couple of times but that was months ago and would rather have a little acknowledgement every week instead.

RANT OVER!!

On a brighter note, was gym day today, didn't do too bad even though it was my least favourite day.

Chest and Biceps

DB Press - 12kg x 8, 10kg x 11

Inc DBP - 10kg x 8/9

BB Curl - 17.5kg x 12/10 PB

Sup Curl - 7kg x 12/10 PB

DB Flye - 6kg x 10/8 PB

Inc Sit Ups - 5kg x 20/15

Cardio - 4 mins bike (felt like it was broken so left it!) & 10 mins cross trainer

Food not been too bad this week so far either, just sticking with the 'general healthy' approach for now. Going for our big christmas food shop tomorrow so no doubt will be some goodies!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

No ranting today thankfully! Had a pretty good training week and actually trained with one of the guys on Thurs for the first time in weeks. Food side of things has been average, got all the yummy xmas food in so been scoffing some of that but hey it's allowed this time of year!

Legs (Weds)

Sq - 47.5kg x 10/8 (gonna change to higher weight/lower reps next week to mix it up)

LP - 106kg x 12/10 PB

Leg Curl - 45kg x 8/6 PB

Leg Ext - 84kg x 12/12 PB

Calf Raises

Hip Ad - 80kg x 10/10 PB

Incline Sit Ups

Back / Shoulders (Thurs)

DL - 53.5kg x 10/10 PB (prob gonna change these the same as squats from next time)

Lat PD - 52.3kg x 9/9

Low Row - 35kg x 10/10 PB

BB ShP - 20kg x 12/8

DB Sh P - 8kg x 8/5 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 8/6

Tri PD - 40kg x 10/10 PB

Some more PBs, def gonna be some more next week when I change the squats and deadlift weight and reps. Been doing 20 reps of each since I started, so gonna change them both to a higher weight and just go for 6/8 reps. No netball for a few weeks now so gonna try and go to the gym instead for cardio just to keep it going. Along with the rest of the world, will be hitting everything hard in Jan, especially the food.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Gonna be a week of no training due to being lumpy again, off to docs on weds to get dosed up to sort it out. Will try and do some working out at home, will be a bit limited but is better than nothing. Got plenty of uni and house stuff to be getting on with though so just doing that instead.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

And I'm back! Not been to gym in 11 days, been eating Xmas crap and feel like a pile of poo, although not sure I look that different which has got to be some sort of bonus. Decided today would be back and shoulders day, hoping to make it another 2 times this week to fit everything in. The week after me and the bf are off down to Cornwall for a few days for his birthday so not sure I'll get a chance to do anything then.

Back and Shoulders (forgot my pen so these are from memory!)

DL - 60kg x 8 then 65kg x 6 PB (changing all compounds to higher weights and lower reps)

Low Row - 37.3kg x 8 then 35kg x 8 (didn't realise the extra weight was on for the first set!)

Sh P - 20kg x 10/7

Lat PD - 51.3kg x 8/6

DBP - 8kg x 8/6 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 8/6

Shrugs - 10kg x 10/10 (just added these in for a bit extra)

Tri Cable PD - 40kg x 10/8

Not bad considering I haven't been for ages. Pleased with the DL today, gonna carry on with the higher weight / lower reps for a bit to see how it goes.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Final session before Xmas, was hoping to be able to go tomorrow but not gonna happen. Def wanna try and get in the gym at least once on our trip away next week, not sure if the bf will let me though! Was chest/biceps day today but threw in a couple of leg ones too cos not gonna get a chance to do legs.

Chest/Biceps

DBP - 10kg (each) x 14, 12kg x 8

Inc DBP - 10kg x 9/8

BBCurl - 17.5kg x 15/10

Sup Curl - 7kg x 13/10

DB Flye - 6kg x 10/9 (still not sure I'm doing these right? If I get to train with someone maybe they can tell me!)

Added extras of legs:

Leg Ext - 86.3kg x 12/12 then PB

Single Leg Ext - 42kg x 10/10 PB

Hip Add - 80kg x 15, 85kg x 15 superset with 45kg to failure PB

Nice to see some leg PBs in there! Only classing it as a PB now when I increase the weight, not just do a couple more reps.

Off to make the most of the last few days of eating rubbish, MERRY XMAS TO ALL!!

:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice to see the weights moving up for you:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> (still not sure I'm doing these right? If I get to train with someone maybe they can tell me!)


Check out exrx.net, the site has little videos of all major exercises, this will give you an idea if you are correct or not.

Good reading and great progress keep up the good work, happy xmas and New Year.]


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks romper, had a look and seems I'm doing them OK. Just always have wobbly arms and sometimes struggle to keep the form when I'm bringing them up, guess the wobble is the good bit though! Prob doesn't help that they're always the last exercise, might mix it up again next time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> guess the wobble is the good bit though!


is the weight to much for you to control properly ??


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I'm back from a few days away for the bfs birthday to Cornwell. Had a very nice time, went to see some pretty places and ate looooooooooooads of food! All you can eat buffet breakfasts mixed with cream teas after a couple of weeks of christmas food makes a porky yummymummy! Def time to get back into the training and proper eating, after this week anyway cos still got some stuff going on. Monday is back to uni, netball and everything so hoping to be able to get back into the swing of it all and throw the proper eating in there too.

Watch this space!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Onwards and upwards for next year! ;o) Get some serious yummymummy ass kicking going on!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So along with the majority of the western world my new year has started with a plan to eat better, work out as hard as I can and lose those stubborn wobbly bits. All seems good so far (2 days in!!) so hoping it can continue longer than it normally does. The working out bit isn't a problem, the 3 day a week split I've had for a while is staying as has been quite productive. Cardio isn't too much of a problem either, walking to uni and back twice a week covers about 9 miles, plus netball training and matches is the basic amount, trying to throw some more in wherever I can as well. Also going to give pre breakfast cardio a go on at least 2 days a week (walk to uni then get breakfast there).

Food has always been my downfall, start off with good intentions and do OK for a week or 2 then slowly start slipping. I'm just going for general lower carbs, bit higher fat to compensate, and keeping protein around the 1g per lb bodyweight mark. Still got the xmas chocs which are taunting me so going to hide them, and if i do have to have any it will just be 1 a day to get the taste! Chocolate never bothers me unless it's staring me in the face! Going to have to see how I get on with it, hopefully if I start seeing results it will spur me on to keep going.

So far this week my food splits have been:

Mon

Cals - 2015, Protein - 233g, Carbs - 91g and Fats - 81g (did approx 500 cals worth of cardio plus a back/shoulder workout too).

Tues

Cals - 1696, Protein - 148g, Carbs - 66g and Fats - 92g (400 cals worth of cardio too)

I know this isn't a perfect macro split, but I know that I have to balance good macros with realism as well for me to be able to stick to it.

Will keep posting just for my motivation and record more than anything, workout details will just be once a week from now on. Not done any photos cos it's too depressing! Might get round to it in a few weeks, not sure if I'll post them straight away though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> but I know that I have to balance good macros with realism as well for me to be able to stick to it.


Consistency is what is needed with diet , far to many do set unrealistic strict diets and fall way off the wagon, stick with a diet you can handle and keep to almost indefinatly. Have cheat meals and or days to satisfy cravings of they develop.

After some time the diet your on becomes normal then you can tweak it a little further to carry on developing.



> workout details will just be once a week from now on


I would post them up with so many pbs gained.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know I could set myself the perfect diet and would do it for a few days but would have no hope of carrying it on past that, so my way is hopefully more long term for me, time will tell.

Just a bit short on time at the mo with loads of essays due in soon plus fitting in my gym sessions and logging all the food I'm eating so thought a once a week workout log would be sufficient. I keep a record every time, just don't think everyone on here needs to know it as soon as I've finished it!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> I know I could set myself the perfect diet and would do it for a few days but would have no hope of carrying it on past that, so my way is hopefully more long term for me, time will tell.
> 
> Just a bit short on time at the mo with loads of essays due in soon plus fitting in my gym sessions and logging all the food I'm eating so thought a once a week workout log would be sufficient. I keep a record every time, just don't think everyone on here needs to know it as soon as I've finished it!


LOL....that is so true and I'm the worst for it FFS!:laugh: Keep hacking away at the diet and you will get there. As Romper said it's the consistency that is the thing to crack. I've just taken some starting pics and they are fecking terrible!!! Hopefully I'll be able to look back and see the changes as the weeks go by....if not it's baggy clothes r us for me from now on!!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Workout log time, found a small window between getting back from gym, necking shake and writing more of my essay(s) to log everything!

Monday - Back / Shoulders/ Tris

Low Row - 35kg x 12/10

DL - 65kg x 6/6

BB Sh P - 20kg x 9/8

Lat PD- 51.3kg x 10/7

DB Sh P - 8kg x 8/6 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 10/6

Tri PD (machine) - 30kg x 10, 35kg x 10, 40kg x 12

Cardio - Walked 4.5 miles to uni and back, and an hour and a bit of netball training

Weds - Legs / Abs

Leg Curl - 45kg x 8/6

Leg Press - 106kg x 12/10

Calf Raises with 15kg plate and then bdyweight

Inc Sit Ups with 5kg plate

Leg Ext - 91kg x 12/8 PB

Hip Add - 80kg x 15/12

Didn't get to do squats cos PT was hogging the rack doing all sorts of random things!

No cardio (unless wandering round the shops counts?!)

Thurs - Chest / Biceps

DB Press - 12kg x 11/8 PB

BB Curl - 17.5kg x 15/11

DB Inc P - 10kg x 9/8

Sup Curl - 7kg x 13/10

DB Flye - 6kg x 10/7

Cardio - 10 mins on bike, 8 mins level 6 and 2 mins level 10

Not so many PBs but was first week back since before Xmas so don't think it was too bad all in all. Slow and steady!

Food still going OK, main meals aren't a problem, it's the more snacky type in between ones that I struggle with, a sandwich or cereal would be so much easier! I'm trying to do the every 2-3 hours 6 meals thing and hit it most days. Yesterday was:

Weds

Cals - 1892, Carbs - 74g, Fats - 101g and Protein - 171g so it'll do.

Tomorrow is work day so food is easy cos it's whatever I take with me and then sat is going to be cheat day, hurrah! Can finally get rid of some of the chocolates that keep taunting me!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Looks all good to me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Well done yummy, a couple of PB's

however , if it was me i would change the order of how you do your program.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Well done yummy, a couple of PB's
> 
> however , if it was me i would change the order of how you do your program.


Do you mean the order of the days, or the order of the exercises within the days? The day order does change from time to time, don't want to have leg day when I've got a netball match for example.

The exercised within each day varies as to availability of equipment, benches etc. Try and do my compounds at the start if poss. Actually, this latest record is the first time (I think) I've written them in the order I did them rather than just in the order in my book.

Any suggestions gratefully welcome.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you trying to loose weight at the moment? Hows it going? On first glance i thought 2000+ cals was high but if it's working for you? :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> The exercised within each day varies as to availability of equipment, benches etc. Try and do my compounds at the start if poss


thats what i was talking about, for an occasional change do your program totally in reverse, that will give you a good time ;o)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> The exercised within each day varies as to availability of equipment, benches etc. Try and do my compounds at the start if poss


thats what i was talking about, for an occasional change do your program totally in reverse, that will give you a good session.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Are you trying to loose weight at the moment? Hows it going? On first glance i thought 2000+ cals was high but if it's working for you? :thumbup1:


Just trying to shift a bit of stubborn fat really and get rid of some wobbly bits. The 2000 cals day was the first one cos it takes me a while to get into new programs, and also monday is the day with the most exercise. Seem to have levelled out nearer the 1600 - 1800 mark now which I should be able to maintain.

DIdn't do any proper 'before' weights or measurements because I couldn't face it feeling rubbish after the excesses of christmas. I tend to go by the mirror and the feel of my clothes, but the Wii Fit gives me a bit of an idea of weight though! Might do some stats when I think I'm back down to where I was before christmas messed me up, hopefully only another week or so.

Had my cheat meal of KFC on sat night, was nice but I felt like poo after it and realised I would have been just as happy with something nice and homecooked and a pudding. Will prob give this a try next time, it's healthier for bf and little man, plus easier on the wallet too! Yesterday was a bit random as was out an about most of the day so was just grabbing vaguely suitable things as and when I could. Plus was getting really stressed by the evening so succumbed to a couple of things I shouldn't. No major harm done though and back on track today and feeling good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

DIdn't do any proper 'before' weights or measurements because I couldn't face it feeling rubbish after the excesses of christmas.

Dont be too hard on yourself yummy


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I know things aren't that bad (still a size 10 for heaven's sake!) but I get annoyed at myself for letting things slip and not actually having made that much progress in how I look over the last 11 months, although I am certainly much stronger in a gym aspect. Only one person has said I look any different in all that time so I don't think I'm making it up! I know, 1 is better than none!

Have had a good few days food wise anyway which is helping my upbeat feeling about it all. Stats for those who are remotely interested:

Mon

Cals - 1847, Carbs - 67g, Fat - 79g, Protein - 216g

3 miles walking

Tues

Cals - 1739, Carbs - 77g, Fat - 70g, Protein - 199g

3 miles walking plus netball match, back/shoulders workout

Weds

Cals - 1233, Carbs - 91g, Fat - 43g, Protein - 120g (must have missed something out but can't think what!)

Leg workout, no major cardio

So the plan for the short term is to carry on around these levels as I am finding it reasonably easy, some days I even manage a treat of 5 maltesers and still stay within my boundaries! Keep up the workouts although these have never been a problem, and carry on with as much cardio as reasonably practicable. Will be easier when I eventually finish these damned essays! Might also take some pics if I feel I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Major accomplishment today was doing the 30kg for 30 reps bench press challenge at the gym. It's been around for about a month but today was the first time I've had a spotter to be able to try it. Managed to do 3 sets of 10 so was well chuffed with that! Food today has been so-so, noticed a few more sneaky carbs than I would have liked so have to keep that in check for the future. Off to Pizza Express tomorrow night to utilise their 2 for 1 deal, hopefully I'll be able to find something suitable to eat. Also finished the essay that has been a thorn in my side all week, just got to hand it in tomorrow and that will be out of the way at last.

Workout stats time:

Tues - Back and Shoulders

Low Row - 37.3kg x 10/11

DBPress - 8kg x 8/6 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 12/8

DL - 65kg x 8/3 (bit peeved about this one)

Lat PD - 51.3kg x 10/8

ShPress (machine) - 20kg x 12/10

Tri Cable PD - 35kg x 8/10 (too soon after ShP I think as usually manage 40kg)

Weds - Legs

Lying Leg Curl - 45kg x 8/6 then s/s 20kg x 15

Squats - 50kg x 6/6 (first time of upping weight and lowering reps, not done these for weeks) PB

Leg Press - 108.5kg x 10/8 PB

Calf Raises - 15kg x 15 each leg, bodyweight x 15 each leg, bodyweight x 15 both legs

Inc Sit Ups - with 5kg weight, 25/20 (back was twingeing from DL day before so stopped)

Leg Ext - 91kg x 10/8, then single leg 42kg x 8/8

Hip Add - 80kg x 15/8

Thurs - Chest / Biceps

BB Bench Press - 30kg x 10/10/10 PB

BB Curl - 17.5kg x 15/11

DB Inc Press - 10kg x x6/5

Sup Curls - 8kg x 9/7 PB

DB Flye - 6kg x 11/5 (felt better about these today).

All in all not a bad week, did OK amount of cardio too but would prefer more. Maybe now essay is out the way I will have more opportunity?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

MMM cheat food time! Trying to have everything I've been craving all week so I don't want it next week. Currently having bowl of cornflakes, and just been to M&S to get tea (their special dine in for £10 deal, haven't suddenly won the lottery!) and got scallops, new pots, choc fudge pudding and bottle of wine, looking forward to that! Throw in a few chocs tonight and I shall be sorted.

Now off to play Junior Monopoly with the little man, rock n roll!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here I am again, this is turning into more of a weekly update but no harm done I guess!

Food going pretty well, considering how I normally do anyway. Just about at the end of 3rd week of low carb and I'm getting the hang of it now. Think I'm planning to do 4 weeks of it, then have a week of eating just 'normally' but in calorie deficit still, so I can get a bit of a fix of some things I miss. I realise this isn't great and could slow down any losses I'm making but I haven't got the willpower of some on here and know what I need to do to make it work better for me. I might get to the end of the 4 weeks and decide to do another 1 or 2 before I have the 'normal' week, will see how it goes.

As I didn't really do measurements or anything before I started, is a bit hard to know how it's been going, but I think I'm down to where I was before the Xmas excesses which is good considering it's taken 3 weeks to put on and the same to lose! Will jump on the Wii Fit at the weekend and see what that says as a rough guide. Might even do some measurements but will have to compare to prev ones a few months ago.

Didn't get to the gym on Mon night for back/shoulders so did a bit on Sun night at home instead with some new weights I got for free recently. All of them on the barbell was about 48kg so did that for DL, and managed to get half decent weights on for shoulder press, front and side lateral raise and upright rows. Not ideal but better than nothing.

Rest of the week so far:

Mon

Cals - 1826, Carbs - 108g (boo), Fat - 76g, Protein - 179g

Cardio - netball training, 80 mins walking, total cals burned - 600ish

Tues

Cals - 1722, Carbs - 68g, Fat - 88g, Protein - 171g

Cardio - netball match, 75 mins walking, total cals burned - 500 ish

Weds

Cals - 1710, Carbs - 73g, Fat - 67g, Protein - 200g

Cardio - none really

Leg Workout

Thurs

Not finished food yet obviously, but looking good, similar to yesterday I think

Cardio - 8min cross trainer warmup before workout, about 10 mins walking to and from school

Chest/Arms workout

Workout info:

Weds - Legs and Abs

Sq - 50kg x 6, 52.5kg x 6 PB

Leg Press - 108.5kg x 10/9

Leg Curl - 45kg x 8/7

Calf Raises (machine) - 52kg x 15/15 (never used this before so guessing with weights!)

Leg Ext - 91kg x 10/8

Hip Add - 82.3kg x 10/10

Sit Ups - On swiss ball with 10kg weight, not sure how many!

Thurs - Chest and Biceps

BP - 30kg x 10/9 (not done these for ages apart from last week, usually dumbells)

BB Curl - 20kg x 7/5 PB

Inc BP - 20kg x 7/5 (never done these with bar, 2nd set adjusted bench a bit higher)

Sup Curl - 8kg x 12/11

DB Flye - 6kg x 10/10

Pretty pleased with this week, new PB on squats which is always welcome!

More junior monopoly with the little man calls........


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

banging out some more PB, well done :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Yummy - I'm not sure if you'd be interested or if you look in the other sections of the forum but check this out it may be of some interest.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/49317-olympic-gym-seminar-women-weight-training.html


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Has been a while but I'm still here. At the end of week 4 of low carb now, not seen great progress but I've def lost the christmas excesses which is what I was initially aiming for so not a total loss. I know that my diet hasn't been anywhere near perfect, but as can be seen from previous entries it's within a calorie deficit every day, and apart from the occassional day that nears 100g, the carbs are around the 50-80g a day mark.

Am going to try and up the cardio for the next 2 weeks to see if that makes a difference. At the moment, I do loads on Mon and Tues, and a bit on Weds or Thurs but that's it. Started doing a bit more last week, took a verrrrry long detour on the way to pick little man up from school (about 2 miles?), got the bus to work which involves 15 mins walking instead of just to and from the car, and then walked the 2.5 miles home which is mostly uphill. Off to the gym this afternoon as well, mainly cardio but might do a bit of random training of some of the bits I realised I missed last week.

Was going to stop at 4 weeks of low carbs and do a week of 'normal' low cal and hardcore cardio, but am going to make that 6 weeks now to co-incide with half term. Think it'll give me a boost to start back on the low carb with a vengeance the week after.

Workout info:

Mon - Back/Shoulders

Assisted Chins - 25kg x 4 (tried them for a giggle, bit rubbish!)

Lat PD - 51.3kg x 5/6 (rubbish because of chins)

Low Row - 37.3kg x 12/12

DL - 65kg x 6/4 (had grip issues, pants!)

ShP - 20kg x 10/8

DBP - 8kg x 7/6 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 8/6

Shrugs - 15kg x 12

Dec Sit Ups - 5kg x 20/15

Weds - Legs

Leg Curl - 45kg x 10/8

Sq - 52.5kg x 6/6

Calf Raises

Hip Add - 82.3kg x 12/10

Leg Press (Lying down machine) - 97kg x 4, 79kg x 12/12

Leg Ext - 91kg x 8/8

Single Leg Ext - 42kg x 8/8

Thurs - Chest/Biceps

DB Flye - 6kg x 15/11 (did these first and felt better than normal with them)

BB Curl - 20kg x 8, 17.5kg x 12

DBPress - 10kg x 13/7

Sup Cur - 8kg x 11/8

Ch Press machine (seated) - 27.5kg x 8/6

Annoying workout really as most of benches were taken and some DBs I wanted were being used.

Cardio - 15mins inc treadmill before (watching Jezza Kyle to pass the time!) and 6mins cross trainer after.

So another average week down, hopefully the next 2 will yield more progress.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

some really good weights there, your fingers must be huge with all the typing too


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just in case you all thought I'd fallen off the face of the earth (yeah right!) thought I'd better do a quick update entry. I'm still here, managed 5 weeks of low carb before I started to feel a bit poo and my weights weren't really increasing like they normally do, so have now embarked upon 2 weeks of 'normal' low calorie with massive amounts of cardio. Realise that this will prob lead to some muscle loss but to be honest I can handle that if it gets rid of some of these wobbly bits that have peed me off for years. Am still doing some weights too when I can but not as religiously as before, just for 2 weeks then aiming to go back onto low carb and bring the weights in more again. I'm determined that this summer won't be yet another one of wishing I'd done more throughout the rest of the year and not loving what looks back at me in the mirror.

So far this week, monday night was gym with 15min treadmill, then back & shoulders workout followed by another 15min treadmill. Yesterday I walked to uni and half way back (about 3-4 miles altogether) and then went to boxing circuit training which was hardcore and nearly killed me, but felt great that I'd done it. Feeling a little stiff today, had my lay in then got up at 9 and went on a 40 min pre-breakfast walk. Might go to the gym later, will have to see how this stiffness goes.

Hopefully there might be some more interesting entries on here in a couple of weeks if all has gone to plan!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

keep up the good work yummy :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing much of any note to report since Weds, gymmed on thurs with a bit of treadmill and a watered down leg day. Think that my form on extensions might be a bit poo, I can do 91kg which seems to be rather a lot even compared to some of the more 'hardcore' girlies so I must be doing something a bit wrong? Dropped the weight to 20 odd kg and got much more of an extension/straightening so think I am cheating a little to be able to get to 91kg! Gonna go back down to 60/70kg for a bit and perfect my form before going back up again.

At the end of the first week of 'normal' healthy eating and I must say I feel pretty crap! Bloated, full of gas (nice!) and just generally a bit pants after all the carbs I think, not been helped by the white bread which was on offer so had to buy, gorgeous but just doesn't like me. Was planning another week of this, but might have to go back to low carb early.

Also realised that I haven't been lumpy since New Year when I started the low carb, usually I couldn't go more than a couple of weeks without having something cropping up. So maybe low carb is good for that too, come to think of it have seen a link with my condition and Crohns disease so there may be something in the low carb / no wheat way of thinking. I'm not sure about the whole etiology of Crohns so prob got it wrong, apologies to any sufferers if I have! For those who are wondering what the hell I'm on about being lumpy, I acquired a skin condition in the summer which means I get random lumps in a couple of places, mentioned it earlier in the journal.

Anyhoo, this is just really a ploy to stop me writing my essay, have wasted enough time so better get on with it!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So seems like I talked up the lumps! Got to near the end of week 2 of 'normal' eating and lo and behold up one pops. Think I've sorted it though, and have started back on the low carb as of yesterday so hopefully that'll be the end of it again. Have also changed back to full body workouts twice a week mainly to get my body working a bit more. The split workouts were all very nice and I could feel them working parts of me, but I didn't get that general shatteredness that I used to with a full body. As my main aim is fat blitzing at the moment, I'd prefer to feel my body working hard all over rather than just a couple of muscles each day.

As usual it's kind of a suck it and see approach. I'm not the best at sticking to things for great periods of time, so I know I'm never going to be able to compete or anything. Happy just to try a few things, see which seems to work and persevere with that for a bit.

Anyhoo, off to netball shortly and will try not to beat the crap out of the other team, I do seem to get a bit more physical of late!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

> I'm never going to be able to compete or anything


Hey Yummy you never know !!!!!

Keep up the good work, with so many pbs broken on a regular basis you are on the right track (for strength at least).


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quick update as not a great deal to report.

Into week 2 of low carb again, going OK and doing better than last time on the saturated fat aspect, feeling quite good still, not weighed myself yet but not too fussed about that anyway. Had an awesome cheat half-day on Sat as was at Metallica in Sheffield, so cakes+sweets+KFC+Metallica = good times! Stayed at the Hilton too and the breakfast was awesome, even if I did pass on the yummy looking danish pastries and fruit selection.

Still going with the full body workouts, got a new squat PB of 55kg this week which I'm pleased with, will hopefully keep it going in the right direction. Done 3 days of 40mins pre breakfast walking so far this week which I hope is going to help. Will try and up the cardio generally to speed things up a bit. ALready looking forward to Sat's cheat, gonna utilise the Pizza Hut 50% delivery offer and stuff my face with garlic bread and pizza, mmm.

Need to get motivated with my essays too, will get there in the end!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best yummy


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good to see you still with us Scrummy!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just about still here! Do wonder if it's worth bothering cos I'm not gonna be competing or anything, (no way I can do that hardcore dieting so I'm really not gonna ever be competing!) so don't feel I'm really adding a great deal, no-ones learning anything from me like some of the other journals, except maybe how not to do things!

But then, I AM doing it, trying to make better of myself, recognising the flaws and doing my best has gotta count for something! Never seen any other girls in the weights area of the gym lifting anything above 10kg so I guess I am doing alright. So I'll be around for a bit longer at least!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

> Just about still here! Do wonder if it's worth bothering cos I'm not gonna be competing or anything, (no way I can do that hardcore dieting so I'm really not gonna ever be competing!) so don't feel I'm really adding a great deal, no-ones learning anything from me like some of the other journals, except maybe how not to do things!
> 
> But then, I AM doing it, trying to make better of myself, recognising the flaws and doing my best has gotta count for something! Never seen any other girls in the weights area of the gym lifting anything above 10kg so I guess I am doing alright. So I'll be around for a bit longer at least!


dont be so negative i am reading your jorunal as well are many others, we all learn form others experiences, regardless of advancement in the sport or any sport, we all started somewhere and can recall many experiences your are experiencing, many many have said they will not compete actually do.

So keep it up !!

RS


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

far more people train than compete it dosnt mean you dont train any less or dont diet as hard . stick with it you never know


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Back from netball with monster headache but we won, and I got man of the match for third week in a row! Not so much skill as sheer hard effort, and extra aggressiveness recently too!

Thought I'd add in a couple of my latest workouts cos I have changed it back to full body workouts for maximum fat burning potential. Yesterday was a bit poo cos it was busy and couldn't get onto hardly anything, but did what I could.

Mon 2/3

Sq - 55kg x 8/6 PB

DL - 60kg x 8/6

DB Bench - 12kg (each) x 10/8

Lat PD - 52.3kg x 10/8

DB Sh - 8kg x 8/6 superset with

Karlsen Flyes - 4kg x 8/8

Tri Dips (on bench) - bw x 10/10

Dec sit ups - with 5kg plate x 15/15

Thurs 5/3

Leg Curl - 45kg x 8/8

Leg Press - 111kg x 12/10

DB Flye - 7kg x 8/8

Low Row - 42kg x 12/10

Lat Raises Front - 5kg x 15

"" Side - 5kg x 7 (first time tried both of these)

Mon 9/3

Leg Press - 116kg x 12/10 PB

DB Bench - 10 x 12/10 (12s being used)

DL - 45kg x 10/10 (had to use fixed barbells, highest they went!)

DB Sh - 9kg x 6/5 PB superset with

KF - 4kg x 10/6

Dec sit ups - 5kg plate x 15/15

Been trying to do more cardio too, generally involves walking to uni and all/part way back, netball training every other week, match every week, random 10 mins here and there on treadmill at gym, and whatever I can manage on other days.

Seems to be working cos I weighed myself on Wii Fit today (not scientific at all I know but at least constant!) and I'm down another 2lbs. Can't really see much difference but can feel a bit less blubber around my middle so maybe it is doing something?

Will keep going as I am for the time being, feeling OK with it so no reason not to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

> got man of the match for third week in a row!


I did think you were female ??????

and another 3 Pbs downed , well done !!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well yeah, technically woman of the match but you know what I mean!

And thanks!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Crikey, didn't realise had been so long since I'd posted!

Well the long absence was because there was nothing to report really, carried on with the normal training, eating was up and down as usual and not really getting anywhere as usual.

Feel like I need to give myself a massive kick up the rear to get something going, every summer I'm not happy with what I see in the mirror and always say next year I'll be better. But I never really do it to a suitable extent.

So am going to give it another go. Looked back on some of my diet records from last year and what I was doing in June when bf seemed to be working so am aiming for that again. Is basically 1g protein per lb weight (160g ish), 20% ish fat and the rest carbs. Have to keep my sugar low anyway cos of my skin issues so hoping this will be realistically stick to-able.

Uni winding down a lot from next week, so will have more time to spend doing what I need to do, gym, extra cardio, cooking decent meals etc.

Will just have to see how it goes I guess but I know I am damn fed up with trying and failing so hopefully this will be the last time! Famous last words!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

hope u dont mind me sayin hi  65k deadlift :thumbup1: Keep goin with your journal u would be suprised at amount of people who will look, but not say so as they hav no advice to giv :thumbup1: You are helpin others and yourself by doin this journal so i hope u stick to it. Gonna hav read threw myself hope u dont mind :tongue:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well the first day back on it has gone quite well! Went to gym and did OK considering not been for nearly 2 weeks and the squat rack and oly bar was in use so couldn't do what i wanted. DId 15 mins cardio before and after too, and had a 25 min walk after dinner so pretty happy with exercise efforts.

Food been OK, ended up with 1815 cals, 155g carbs, 42g fat and 214g protein which is near enough to what I am aiming for.

Have taken some pics and measurements but not posting these, for my comparitive use only! WIll post a pic from Sat night in Leeds though so you can at least get the idea of what I'm working with!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

This isn't the kind of update I was hoping for but it's all I've got! Not moved from the sofa in nearly 4 days, and eaten about 1 days worth of food throughout that time. Sore throat, sick, headache, you name it I've had it! Hoping it's on the way out especially cos I'm off on hols for a few days on Friday. Have managed to lose about 6lbs though, although obv not in a good way!

Hopefully be back soon with something more worthwhile to report.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking great - just saw your thread pop up today so have not read it all!!!

Keep at it ....not the being sick bit lol

You look good - yes you are a yummymummy

Get posting and gyming it

x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheers chick, feeling lots better today, gonna try back at the gym tomorrow and see how it goes. Might take it reasonably steady as still not up to 100% but wanna do something.

Really wanna get back into it properly though, been reading other girlies journals as a bit of inspiration. Some great progress being made and want to have some of my own to report, fingers crossed!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Think I spoke too soon about feeling good again, another lump rears it's ugly head! My own fault for eating sugar again though, only for a week and a half but obviously that's all it needs. So training might have to be on the back burner for a few days as lifting my arm is painful, will still try and get some cardio in if I can though, maybe a few leg things too.

Never mind, gives me more reason than ever to sort my diet out once and for all, can't keep going through this everytime i have a weakness for the sweet stuff. Found some good diabetic chocs/sweets in Thorntons and Boots so will have to be that on the occasion when I do fancy something sweet.

Hopefully can use the next few days to sort out a proper diet plan for myself, go shopping so there are no excuses and just damn well get on with it!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope your arm is better soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, just over 1 illness and straight into another one! Hey ho, may be broken and scarred but not beat (Metallica ref there for those not in the know!).


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I made it back to the gym for the first time in about 2 weeks, not too bad considering. Trying to sort out the eating too, will see how that turns out.

Workout (full body, ish!)

DL

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

65kg x 5 (65kg is my PB but not managed it for a while so glad to be back there)

DB Bench

8kg (each) x 10

12kg x 8

Tri DB ext? (both arms behind the head kind of thing!)

9kg x 8

9kg x 7

Karlsen Flyes (apparently properly called crucifix flyes, for shoulders)

5kg x 10

5kg x 8

Leg Ext

45kg x 8

60kg x 8

(didn't really want to do legs but did these to pass time whilst waiting for machine)

Lat PD (close grip)

42kg x 6

56kg x 6

56kg x 6

Not fab but decent considering only trained twice in the last month.

Onwards and upwards, again!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Managed to get some training in today eventually after the day being skewed by having to pick the little man up from school at lunchtime with a poorly ear. Had netball training as well so not too bad a day in the end. Gym was rammed though so ended up doing a few random things whilst waiting for some space/equipment

Low Row

44.3kg x 8/6 PB

Pec Fly Machine (never used this before!)

28kg x 10/8

Seated LP

106kg x 12/12

Leg Curl

45kg x 7/5

Crucifix Flyes

5kg x 10/8

Oblique Side Things (holding a 10kg plate and bending each side!)

x 10/10

DL (when bar was eventually free)

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

65kg x 6

8 mins treadmill uphill walking to cool down

Not great but at least I'm back into it and hoping for some more regularity over the next few weeks to see some improvements. Food still reasonably on track, not been tracking it religiously though, probably should get back into the habit.


----------



## Ric (May 9, 2009)

You still doing split routines? How are you finding it?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Think I spoke too soon about feeling good again, another lump rears it's ugly head! My own fault for eating sugar again though, only for a week and a half but obviously that's all it needs. So training might have to be on the back burner for a few days as lifting my arm is painful, will still try and get some cardio in if I can though, maybe a few leg things too.
> 
> Never mind, gives me more reason than ever to sort my diet out once and for all, can't keep going through this everytime i have a weakness for the sweet stuff. Found some good diabetic chocs/sweets in Thorntons and Boots so will have to be that on the occasion when I do fancy something sweet.


well at least you cannot overindulge in the diabetic stuff - gives you the squits like nothing else !!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Managed to get some training in today eventually after the day being skewed by having to pick the little man up from school at lunchtime with a poorly ear. Had netball training as well so not too bad a day in the end. Gym was rammed though so ended up doing a few random things whilst waiting for some space/equipment
> 
> Low Row
> 
> ...


Deads are good yummy - I have not been doing them very long so did 50's for 8's yesterday and was pleased with myself - until I read that. Everyone is beating me on these !!!! Well done for getting back and doing it - kiddiwinks are so very inconvenient lol !!!

I was told not to do the oblique side bends as it thickens the waist [not that you have that problem anyway - you are very slim....I have bog all waist to speak of ] so just wondered why you do them ? Strong leggies too at 106kg

Go girl :beer:

Emma

xx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Em, bit disappointed with DL still actually, feel I should have more in me but I'm sure it will come. No reason for the oblique things, gym was rammed so it was easy to grab a couple of plates and do a few of these whilst waiting for a bench. Only do them every now and then. As plenty of people have said to me, try not to compare yourself to others and just make sure you're doing the most that you can do, easier said than done though I know.

And in response to O Great One, nope I've gone back to full body for the time being as I was hoping for maximum calorie/fat burning potential for a little while, plus I was getting a bit peed off with the splits cos I hated chest/biceps day! Have been to gym 4 days in a row so far this week, Mon and today weights and Tues/Weds running practice for Race for Life on Sun yet which I don't believe you have sponsored me for yet :whistling:

Planning to stick with that for a bit longer unless you have any reasons not to? Will post up todays session later on.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Todays session - from memory!

Lat PD

56kg x 7

56kg x 5

Squat

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

55kg x 6 (not done these for a while so happy with that)

DB Chest Press

10kg x 8

12kg x 8

DL

50kg x 6

65kg x 4 (pants!)

Dec Sit Ups

with 5kg plate x 10/10

no weight x 10

On a bit of a timescale so didn't have enough time to do everything but that wasn't bad, and was the first time I've been twice in a week for aaaaages so it'll do! Hoping for better things over the next few weeks though.

Also jumped on scales this morning and was 11st, lowest I've been for about a year or so I think, some clothes are feeling a bit looser too, woopee!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is going to be a slow training week due to my newly acquired fat face because of lumpiness. Doubly annoying cos I've got my uni exam on Weds and we're out after for a afternoon/evening of merriment. Guessing it must be more than sugar that is affecting me cos I've hardly eaten any sugar over the last 2 weeks but did start re-introducing carbs.

Have decided to go back to low carb for the time being cos I had no problems in Jan whilst I was doing this before, and have sent off for a food allergy/intolerance test to try and narrow down what my body doesn't like. Hopefully I'll have it conquered soon.


----------



## Ric (May 9, 2009)

Yo yo yo

I would suggest you do another top set for squats.

And when you say the seated leg press are you talking about the hammer leg press machine in fitspace? If not why not. That leg press machine is 16 000 times better than any of the others in there and I wish total fitness had one.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Once I eventually make it back into the gym, I'll give more squats another try. Just that I've hardly done them over the last couple of months so was easing back in a bit.

That leg press machine has been broken for aaaaaaaaaaages so I had to use one of the other pants ones, would def use the one in weights area over the others any day but needs must.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So a big grrrrrrrrrrrr at not having been to the gym in 2 weeks, having to eat all sorts of random stuff in preparation for a food intolerance test, my grandad dying this week and generally feeling a bit poo and useless.

My plan is to get this week out of the way (inc a night out in northampton with the netball gals on Sat), then get back on track with general low carb eating until my initial intolerance test comes back. Then I'll need to send off for a £240+ test to find out exactly what it is my body doesn't like if this initial test comes back positive.

Back to the gym too as will have 3-4 days a week free (except for funeral 1 day next week) and try and catch up and get a few new PBs in there, as well as extra cardio when I can manage it.

Here's hoping it all goes to plan!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yay, back to gym for first time in 2 weeks, shame had to be on such a hot day though! Took it a little steady to get back into it, not too bad considering. No PBs or anything but not too fussed at this stage.

Workout

5m warm up cross trainer

Squats

20kg x 10

40kg x 6

55kg x 6

Deads

40kg x 8

50kg x 8 (got a bit of a twinge in my back at this point so didn't go heavier)

DB Ch Press

(2x)8kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

DB Shoulder Press

8kg x 7/6

superset with

Crucifix Flyes

5kg x 6/6

Lat PD

28kg x 8

56kg x 6

56kg x 5

35kg x 8 (wide grip)

Leg Press (on the proper machine!)

106kg x 8

106kg x 6

Tri DB behind head thingy

9kg x 9/7

10m uphill treadmill walk

Food been OK so far today, hoping to stay on track, will take it a week at a time and see how it goes. Glad to be back into it and hope to see some results within a few weeks.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Thought id stop by and say hello! 

Anyway nice job with getting back to the gym! It seems like you've been through quite a lot, so well done you for sticking with it :thumb:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks! Feeling quite positive about it all at the moment so let's hope this frame of mind hangs around for a bit longer than it normally does.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a day of cleaning out the shed, moving stuff down to the garage and gardening so burned quite a few cals already, plus have got a netball match later so looking good for cardio figures today. Food looking good too so a very good day all round, yippee!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Had some progress on the food problems front, sent off for an intolerance test last week and has come back as positive. Now having the advanced test to find out exactly what it is my body doesn't like. Cost over £200 but worth it to get it sorted, and also not to have to fight with doctors to get them to admit there is a problem then wait months to get to see someone.

Been logging food and exercise this week, and so far it's looking good:

Mon - Cals 1578 & exercise 263 cals plus full body workout.

Tues - Cals 1751 & exercise 1033 cals

Am aiming for a total of no more than 11200 cals a week, keeping protein high and carbs a bit lower but not being totally obsessed with it.

Hoping for some progress in 2 weeks, maybe with some pics.......


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Still feeling good, all going well, very chuffed with myself. Got to train with a partner today so could do proper bench presses and had a go at a couple of other things.

Workout

Bench

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 7

(not done these for months so not bad considering)

Squats

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

55kg x 6

Deads

50kg x 8

60kg x 6 (getting back up there!)

Assisted Chins

25kg x 5

25kg x 4

Assisted Dips

40kg x 8

40kg x 5

BB Shoulder Press

20kg x 6

20kg x 5

Sit Ups with partner standing on feet, getting medicine ball and giving back each time sitting up, killed after a while!

Lets keep it going.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

The end of the first week has brought satisfactory results, ended up with a total of 10500 cals which is a deficit of about 4000 which should lead to some kind of flab loss.

Next week will be more of a struggle cos got a lot of stuff going on which means strange food and minimal exercise and gym opportunity but will work through it.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well as expected, last week was a dead loss from Weds onwards but never mind as I'm back this week. Am mixing it up a bit and trying a new training split of upper/lower/upper/lower as i've got 4 days a week free at the moment. Food wise, am trying to pin myself down to the kind of diet I know I need to eat to get some results. So the plan is something like:

Breakfast - Porridge with protein powder (half milk/half water, can't face just water yet!)

or

3 eggs and 1 white scrambled/omelette

then 3 meals of

100g chicken or turkey mince

50g brown rice

spoonful nandos sauce

broccoli or salad

with a final meal of something similar, or may mix it up a bit with diff meat, or sweet potato instead of rice.

This equates to somewhere in the range of:

1500 cals

130g carbs

40-50g fat

150g protein

Today's workout - Lower body, legs and abs

Squats

20kg x 8

40kg x 6

55kg x 8

55kg x 6 PB for reps!

Calf raises

15kg x 15

bw x 15/15

Leg Press

116kg x 8/5

Dec sit ups

10kg x 15/15

bw x 15

Hip abductor (whilst waiting for leg extension)

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

Hip adductor (still waiting...)

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

Leg extension

63kg x 12/12

single leg - 28kg x 12/12

And after that I hobbled into the changing rooms!

A satisfactory result for the first day back, more of the same tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got my food intolerance test results back today, not what I expecting as came back with some very random results, apparently cashews and pears are the main culprits, with carob, garlic, grapefruit and yeast showing some probs too. I suppose the yeast bit makes a bit of sense cos bread isn't my friend, but everything else is very odd!

Still going with the same food as yesterday, finding it OK and not getting bored yet, will see how long I can carry on for. Think will ease up on it a bit on a sat but not go mad cos i think that has been an issue in the past.

Upper body workout today, legs still sore from yesterday but got through it, as well as a bit of cardio at the start and the end. Did a 40 min walk as well this morning, and got a netball match later which was all help.

Workout

Deads

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 6/4 (having grip issues so didn't go heavier)

Assisted Chins

30kg x 8/5

Iso-bench press (first time done this)

10kg plus machine weight x 12/8

Assisted dips

40kg x 8/7

DB Sh Press

8kg x 7/7

Crucifix Flyes

5kg x 10/10

DB Flyes

7kg x 2 (not happening!)

6kg x 7/6

Not bad all round, dunno if going to be able to do legs again tomorrow cos I'm still really stiff. If not, then will just do some cardio and do a full body workout on Thurs to keep the momentum going.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

some really odd throw ups there, on the test!

garlic and grapefruit, how strange


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know, very random! but they test about 110 different things so some are bound to be a bit odd!

things are ok with what i'm eating at the mo so will go with that for as long as i can with a few diff things at the weekends


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So a quick resume of this week is in order I think.

Managed to have protein porridge with strawberries every day (except 1 bowl of cornflakes as a 'treat' on Sat!) and became the Queen of Tupperware with about 3 x chicken/turkey/brown rice/broccoli/salad/nandos sauce meals every day. Didn't get bored of it, still enjoying it and still motivated for next week which has got to be a bonus. Cheat meal on Sat managed to stay at just a meal rather than it being the whole day, Chinese buffet inc pineapple, marshmallows and chocolate fountain, yum! Glass of wine that evening and I felt bloated and crap but did enjoy it!

Training didn't quite go to plan as after Monday's monster 'lower' session and Tuesday's 'upper' one, i was too stiff to manage anything else for the rest of the week! Threw in some random cardio though so wasn't a total loss.

Think I can feel a bit of difference in a couple of areas, unless it's just my brain cos it's only been a week! Will be interesting to see what the scales say tomorrow (new multi-function ones with bf% etc). Better test will be in another week or 2, hopefully some proper visible results.

The most important thing is that I'm still motivated and up for it, so here's to the next few weeks.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Back from leg day at the gym, not a great time to go with everyone leaving off work but did OK considering. Felt like my legs were someone else's by the last rep!

Squat

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

57.5kg x 5 PB at last, yay!

Calf Raises

with 15kg plate x 15

bodyweight x 15

Leg Press

116kg x 8/5

Hip Ad

75kg x 12/12

Lunge

17.5kg dumbells x 12 (too annoying to hold!)

12.kg barbell x 12/12/12/12

Leg Ext

63kg x 10/10

single leg 28kg x 12/12

42kg to failure

Dec sit ups

with 5kg x 10/10

bw x 10

Now feeling suitably knackered! Planning to walk the 2 miles to gym tomorrow for upper day but will have to see how the wheels are in the morning!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing to report again, having lumpiness issues so no training for me for the next few days. Will be back ASAP!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok so I'm back and kicking it off with a new eating plan. Bit involved so will spend the rest of this week researching and getting into it with next week being the main starting point.

It's basically a 50% carbs, 30% protein, 20% fat split on a 3 days of maintenance cal level minus 30%, and 1 day maintenance cal level. Will give it a couple of weeks to see how it goes, have got some tweaks I can make if it doesn't seem to be going anywhere. ALso need to up cardio as much as possible, so will try and fit in max cardio as many days as I can, may struggle at weekends and during summer hols when I have my son but will see what i can do.

I'm hoping to keep the training schedule as lower body mondays, upper tuesdays and then a full body if I have another free day sometime, again may be a prob during holidays.

My initial goal is just to look like I train! Saw a friend a few weeks ago that I hadn't seen for a while and she asked if I was still doing all the gym stuff, and then said 'well you don't look all muscly or anything', which to her was prob a good thing but not to me!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ahh looking forward to keep up with your journal babe xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You have mail my dear!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I do Tan, thanks muchly!

Quick rundown of the training for the week:

Mon - Lower Body

Squats

20kg x 8

40kg x 6

57.5kg x 5

Calf Raises

with 15kg plate x 12

bodyweight x 12/12

Leg Press

106kg x 8/6

Dec Sit Ups

w 10kg plate x 15/15

bodyweight x 15

Leg Ext

63kg x 10

28kg x 12/12 (each leg)

42kg to failure

Tues - Upper Body

Assisted Chins

30kg x 8/6

DL

40kg x 8

65kg x 5

Iso Bench Press

15kg (plus machine weight) x 10/7

Assisted Dips

35kg x 8/5

Good Mornings (first time tried these)

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

Crucifix Flyes

5kg x 10/6

s/s with Front Raises 5kg x 10

Thurs - Full Body (still bit stiff from earlier in week!)

Assisted Chins

30kg x 9/6

Squats

20kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

DL

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

60kg x 5

DB Shoulder Press

8kg x 10/8

Single Leg Squat/Lunge type thing

15kg x 8+8/8+8

Good Mornings

15kg x 12/12

BB Curl (whilst I had the bar!)

15kg x 10

Overhead Tri Ext

9kg x 10/6

Still trying to sort out the food side of things, got the macro splits but it's translating it into actual food and meal plans which is the tricky bit! Having a bit of a practice with it this week and hoping to have it sorted ready for starting properly on Mon.

Cardio this week so far has been:

Mon - 40 min walk

Tues - 40 min walk & netball match

Weds - 30 min walk

Thurs - 10 min x-trainer before training, 10m bike after training

Not bad but not great, room for improvement!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I had initially worked the new food plan as 50% carbs, 30% protein and 20% fat, but after having had a few practice days of eating reasonable amounts of carbs, I have lumpiness issues again. Never did manage to get to the bottom of what exactly causes it but experience has shown that lower carb reduces the chances so think I'm going to have to go back to that.

I think what I will go for is 20% carbs, 40% protein and 40% fat for 3 days at maintenance minus 30%, followed by 1 day of 50/30/20 at maintenance level. Hopefully that will keep the issues at bay, as well as getting the results I'm after. Should also be easy enough to stick to for a while, that is the main prob I seem to have.

This week is prob gonna be a bit diff though with my son's birthday and arrangements coming up at the weekend, so may have to start with 4 low and then 3 normal days.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

4 days low carb, cardio, 2 x gym sessions, done.

3 days high carb, inc party food, done.

New lumpiness, trying to work through it to still do cardio/gym/netball, watch this space.

Loving the brevity of my journal updates!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You are regularly irregular :0)


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Its a condition I acquired randomly last year, hidradenitis suppuritiva, so I get random lumps every so often.

Have kind of discovered that low carb food plus Dianette contraceptive pill limits the outbreaks so am trying to stick to that as much as poss. There's no cure so is just about managing it, just gets annoying when it's one after the other!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just for a change there has been a distinct lack of action on the gym front due to new lumpiness, but back into it from today.

Think Im going to have to limit some gym exploits from time to time to try and reduce the frequency of outbreaks cos it's really starting to pi$$ me off and I've got a lot of years left of dealing with it! As it's related to sweat glands, any sweaty activity isn't great so may have to take it easy on the gym and cardio during the summer. Annoying as it's just the time you want to be looking awesome and hitting it hard but not sure it's productive for me.

Unfortunately as there is no cure and symptoms/management strategies vary from person to person it is a bit of trial and error so this is the latest thing I'm trying. Will prob be back with a different theory next month!

So anyway, back on the low carb now, for 4 days this week as off to Dublin on Fri so will be easier to manage that on 'normal' food. Gymming again from today so hoping for good things!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Blimey, didnt realise it had been so long since I'd posted! Well in a nutshell since the above:

Went to Dublin, Metallica seriously rocked, ate all sorts, generally awesome time.

Went back to 3 low carb / 1 high day with 1 cheat meal, no massive progress but watch this space!

Not done as much training/cardio as would have liked but knew would be tricky as school hols

BF gone away with work for 7 weeks which in itself is pants, but hoping to use the time to really knuckle down with gym/food/uni and be especially awesome when he comes back.

And from a training point of view, got new PB on squats of 60kg, nice shiny blue plate each side, oh yeah!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep I'm back to being regularly irregular!

Just back from gym leg day, managed 60kg squat again and for an extra rep this time so something must be working, usually weak as a kitten at night after a low carb day, maybe twas the new Ipod!

Found a few new low carb recipes which I'm having a go at, whilst also trying to use up the ridiculous amounts of food which have congregated in my freezers and cupboard. Bit of a money saving phase whilst bf is away too, won't be going out for hardly any meals so should be able to save a few pennies.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Managed to get to the gym 3 times this week, one upper, one lower and one full body day. Did my sq PB again and increased reps by one which I was pretty chuffed about. Threw in a few 2.5 mile walks as well as 3 mini netball matches and a bit of gym cardio. 4 days of proper low carb coupled with all the exercise resulted in me weighing 10st 10 which I haven't been in nearly 20 years! And was also 5lbs down from Mon morning which was quite shocking! Realise a lot of it will be water weight etc but still loving it!

Fri was refeed day so stuffed my face full of carbs, and having a cheat meal tonight too, wouldn't normally do both but it is my 30th birthday tomorrow! Having a night out in town which is going to involve a drinky or 12 but I very rarely do it so not too fussed about the consequences weight wise. The night out is Mr Men / Little Miss themed so looking forward to seeing people's creations! Might post a few pics if I get some good ones.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So my first journal entry as a 30-something, cant say it's that bad! Had my night out on Sat, Little Miss White Trash went down quite well, see new avvy! Then went camping with the little man on Mon so had a few days of not eating great, but still managed to stay under the 11st mark which is a definite bonus! Back on low carb today, not got anything planned until next Weds so should be easy enough to stick to for a good few days.

Made it down the gym today whilst Al was at a friend's house, did OK considering it was scorchio!

Legs / Abs

Squats

20kg x 8

40kg x 6

60kg x 6 (PB for reps!)

Calf raises with 15kg plate

Leg Extension

77kg x 12

35kg x 11/11 (each leg)

49kg to failure

BB Lunge

20kg x 10/10 (wanted to do more but sq rack was being used and arms were feeling weak to lift the BB over my head so decided not to chance it!)

Dec Sit Ups

10kg plate x 20/15

BW x 20

Hip Abductor (randomly!)

50kg x 12/10

Hip Adductor (equally randomly)

40kg x 12

80kg x 12

Leg Raises and Crunches

Hoping to get back tomorrow to do upper body as well as some random cardio to really blitz this fat. Did pretty well last week so hoping for similar over the next 10 days or so.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok so tomorrow sees the start of a new month and the reintroduction of my hardcoreness after a few slack days over the bank hol. Little man goes back to school this week which means 4 days a week of gym/cardio opportunities, and I'm back to uni at the end of the month which also helps with cardio. Bf back in Oct so want to make some decent changes for when he comes back.

The low carb for 3 days / high carb 1 day with 1 cheat meal a week did seem to be working OK so will be going back to that. Got myself a few new recipes to try as there's only so many times I can eat chicken and green veg in a month without going mad!

Will be trying for some kind of cardio most days (some days can do more than once), and 2-3 workouts a week as a basic level, think that is stick to-able.

So hopefully in a couple of weeks there will be some progress to photograph, with the end of September being the official weight/measurement/progress pic time.

Watch this space, again!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Been chugging along quietly in the background over the last few weeks, eating has been going pretty well and training has been OK but progress is still slow. I know that I still need to tighten up the food even more and do more cardio to get the proper results but it's that jump that I find hard. Gonna keep at it, maybe results may take a bit longer than I ideally want but I will get there in the end!

Workout info:

*Mon 1 Sept*

Legs/Abs

10m bike warm up

Leg Press

106kg x 12

111kg x 12

Squats

20kg x 8

20kg x 8 (front squats)

Calf Raises

15kg, bw, bw

Dec Sit Ups

w 10kg, 10kg, bw

Leg Ext

49kg x 10

77kg x 10

35kg x 11/11 (single leg)

49kg to failure

Leg Curl

45kg x 7

40kg x 7

Lunge

20kg x 12/12

*Tuesday 3 Sept*

Upper Body

10m bike warm up

Good Mornings

20kg x 10/10

Deads

40kg x 8

70kg x 4

Chins (assisted)

25kg x 8/6

Iso Lat Chest Press

15kg 7/6 (plus weight of machine)

Dips (assisted)

35kg x 10/10 (PB for reps)

DB Sh P

8kg x 7/8

*Today*

Legs/Abs

Squats

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

62.5kg x 5 (PB yay!)

Leg Press

111kg x 12/8

Calf Raises

Lunge

20kg x 12/12

Leg Ext

49kg x 10

77kg x 10

35kg x 10/10 (single leg)

49kg x 10

Hip Ad

40kg x 12

85kg x 12

Hip Ab

30kg x 12

55kg x 12

Leg Raises, Crunches and Oblique


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a bit of a shop today, tried on some jeans in Dorothy Perkins, couldn't even fit into a size 12, grrr I hate that shop! Making me feel a bit depressed about how much I need to do to shave off the fat cos it doesn't really seem to be working that well.

Am eating about 1500 cals a day of low carb, doing at least 30/40 mins of cardio 4 days a week, 2 or 3 workouts as well. Could possibly do an extra session or 2 a week of cardio, but will always struggle with the weekends as I have the little man.

If I'm being honest with myself then the first thing to tighten up on would be Sunday food, at the min it's a bit of an overflow refeed day from Sat (when I have my cheat meal in the evening). Cereal for brekkie, bread and maybe more cereal in the evening should all be cut out, so that's gonna have to be the next thing to work on.

It has started to worry me slightly about what would happen if I went back to 'normal' eating and an average amount of exercise. If I'm eating like this and exercising as much as I can and still not losing the fat, god knows how I'd turn out without it!

But I'll keep at it until I can be honest with myself that I really am trying everything.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Been having some more thoughts about what to do next to get this fat moving, cos everything I've been doing so far isn't working!

Initial thoughts would be:

Continue on the general low carb theme but add in a med carb day on a Weds to get a metabolism boost during the week;

Tighten up Sunday food to be a proper low carb day;

Try and more accurately hit the macro splits in keeping with the plan I initially devised;

Up the intensity of some cardio sessions - keep the walking to/from uni and netball as my day to day cardio, but throw in some more intense gym/swimming on other days;

Change to 2 x full body workouts a week, but limit to compound movements, possibly with more reps.

Think this is enough to start with, will give it a month or so and then reassess.

Any comments/suggestions?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What are you doing currently YM - with regards to the changes you're looking at making above, and what does a weeks worth of activity generally look like?

I've found in the past where i've been looking to drop fat my activity levels were too low with what i was eating - i was having to do ~4-5 cardio sessions and 4 weights sessions a week to get it shifted!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Normal cardio would be:

30-40 mins walk in morning (sometimes before brekkie) 3-4 days a week

Netball training and netball match

10ish mins warm up on x-trainer or bike before a weights session, 2-3 times a week

10-15 mins on bike after weights, 2-3 times a week again

Some other random walks, into town etc (2 miles+)

I suppose the main thing that sticks out from that is that it's quite low intensity. Trouble is, running really isnt my thing and i hate hate hate gym cardio so any more than 10-15 mins and i'm losing the will to live!

I would agree that this prob wouldn't sound much generally, but I can't really eat many less calories without my body going into starvation mode so was hoping that it would be enough. Especially as I'm eating low carb where plenty of people say the weight just falls off!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What intensity is your morning cardio done at? In my experience it didn't matter whether it was before breakfast or during the day at some point; just as long as i was getting the output in. Generally i went for ~130bpm for 40-45 minutes on non-training days, and then slightly lower post-weight training for half an hour.

I know the problems r/e going too low on the diet front but realistically it comes down to either upping the output or reducing the input.

Have you considered HIIT for cardio? Some get on with it, i personally don't but i'm happy to trundle along on the dreadmill for 45 minutes instead!

Edit - Do you do some sort of intentional exercise each day? Not so much walking here and there, but actually going out and working up a sweat - this might help focus your eating patterns too. For want or worse my diet slips a bit on rest days but if i'm training then i'm in a much better frame of mind to keep it on track.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hi Honey!

I suggest you up your rep range on some things and keep them between 8-12 (with effort). And 3 sets. Don't include and warm up set as a working set on things like you squats and deadlifts. Get some muscle built and that will up your calorific expenditure...muscle burns calories...fat doesn't. Change your static lunges to walking lunges with dumbells....find a path in the gym and walk for a minimum of 12 steps per leg!

With your diet your focus seems to be all on the carbs! What's the protein/fat content per day?

Cardio sucks satans c*ck but just get it done. You don't have to run....get on an incline/stepper/stairmaster....grab a sl*g mag...read all the gossip that no one cares about for 30 mins after your workout! I am the HATER of cardio but it really has to be done.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're gonna listen to a lady about training, you ain't got a much better option than Tan :thumbup1:

Not sure i'd be keen on 12 lunges per leg though, my knees are bruised from clunking the floor at 8's :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> If you're gonna listen to a lady about training, you ain't got a much better option than Tan :thumbup1:
> 
> Not sure i'd be keen on 12 lunges per leg though, my knees are bruised from clunking the floor at 8's :lol:


Your knees shouldn't be hitting the floor my Cherub:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know - but i was bloody exhausted and couldn't put the brakes on in time, failing at the bottom of a lunge ain't fun


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> I know - but i was bloody exhausted and couldn't put the brakes on in time, failing at the bottom of a lunge ain't fun


Especially not with a bar on your neck:whistling:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys for posting, gets a bit lonely in here sometimes!

The walking I do in the mornings is about 2.5 miles around where I live, reasonably fast walking pace (cos I'm a lanky!) and takes about 40 mins. I make an effort to do this as much as I can, works out about 3-4 times a week. Soon I'll be back at uni which will be 3 x 2.2 miles downhill and the same uphill a week so that will replace the random walks I go on now!

Have thought about HIIT, and like Tan says I think I just need to woman up and get on with it! Will give that a whirl during my gym cardio sessions. I do try and keep the workouts in the 8-12 rep range if I can, but have recently tried to up the weights a bit so sometimes get nearer 6-8. Will try keeping the weight the same until I can hit at least 10 reps like I used to. Keep meaning to try the walky lunges too so that can go on the list!

Realise my food is pretty carb related, but I think I'm quite carb sensitive and being low carb seems to help my skin issues (mentioned before in here a few times) and if I have a flare up then I can't do any training, plus feel like poo so try and keep that at bay as often as poss.

The splits I worked out a while ago were 20% carbs, 40% fat and 40% protein and about 1470 cals. Refeed day was 50% carbs, 20% fat and 30% protein I think, but with a cheat meal in the evening. Looking at my last few days food record I tend to hit about 1500-1600 cals, 50-75g carbs, 65-80g fat, 140-180g protein which isn't a million miles away from my plans.

I tried the eating 5 meals a day of chicken/turkey/brown rice/broccoli but that didn't do anything either, so beginning to think I'm a bit of a lost cause! I know that I need to be able to eat a reasonable variety of food to be able to stick to it so am willing to accept slower results because of this, but no results is not an option!

Think that's all the questions answered! Thanks again for input.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The only lost cause is the one you give up on!

The rep range you're using is fine, personally i would try and start at your heaviest weight and work downwards. It requires a bit longer to warm up but i've found it much more beneficial in terms of muscle stress. An example from the previous page for your squats;

20kg x 8

40kg x 6

60kg x 6 (PB for reps!)

If you can do 60 for 6 then 20 for 8 seems quite low for a working set. You might find it more beneficial if you do an extra 2 maybe 3 warm up sets, and start at 60kg. You'll find breaking PB's easier because you're doing your hardest set at your freshest, and you can maintain form because the weight is going down with each set. I found working upwards in successive working sets left the first set or two quite easy and i was going through the motions just because i felt i had to work upwards, although it wasn't really getting me anywhere.

For example when i was able to squat, i'd go into my first working set (lets say i'm working at 110kg for reps) with the following;

1) Bodyweight squats, dynamic mobility work

2) Empty bar x 10

3) Some more mobility stuff

4) 60kg x 5

5) 80kgx3

6) 100kgx 1-2

Then go into my working set of 110, then dropping by 5-10 kg per set depending on how it feels. You only really need to do this for your first exercise to make sure your joints, muscles, tendons are warm enough to go in at the deep end, but you'll be shifting more weight = more muscle stress = more cals burned = more weight loss!

If you don't fancy HIIT - does your gym offer any exercise classes? Some people rave about spin biking and boxercise which would be good for getting your heart rate up and working up a sweat as well as improving your CV fitness, but really it's all about finding what you enjoy and what works for you.

Try and map out a weeks diet, weights and cardio training, take your morning weight on monday and don't step on the scales until the following monday. Keep to your plan and see what the results are. If it works, keep it up, if it doesn't, then look to make changes one by one. Change too much and you could end up going backwards.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep I see what you're saying about the warm up/working set split, just worry myself about doing too much before my working set and knackering myself out too quick! Think what I'll try is something like:

20kg (just bar) x 2 sets

40kg x 2 sets

60kg x 2 sets

50kg x 2 sets

and see how that feels. Same with deads I guess, have been struggling lifting my top weight of 70kg so perhaps a bit more warm up might help me get back up there.

My gym is pretty basic so no classes or anything, but is a virtual spinning studio that I've tried once or twice so maybe I'll throw one or 2 of them in again randomly to mix it up. I prob should try and incorporate a bit of running in too to help with netball so will try that too.

Will keep the food pretty much as it is at the mo, tweak Sundays as I've mentioned, and just try and clean it up as much as poss, throw in the new workout/cardio stuff and see how that works for a couple of weeks. Plus there will be some extra 'special cardio' when bf gets back in a week or so which is bound to help things along a bit!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't worry about wearing yourself out too quick! That was the issue i had as i was pacing myself for the session, i found it leads to not going full throttle because you want to save a bit for the next exercise.

The way i do it now is go hell for leather on the first set of each exercise, so what if the weight goes down afterwards? I've got far more chance of topping my PB's in doing so rather than massaging my ego by having to drop the weight which each set.

Give both ways a go and see how you get on, ill pop in during the week and see how things are going


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well the new plan is off to a very good start. Food today has been pretty much as planned, threw in a few oats and dried fruit before my mammoth session for fuel, but much better than normally on a Sunday.

The hardcore cardio has started too and I actually enjoyed it more than I expected to!

Walking to the gym for 45 mins as a warm up, 15 mins cross trainer, 15 mins bike and 15 mins rowing, all at level 8 which is the highest I've done. Then walking the 45 mins home which is mostly uphill to finish it off. Worked out it was about 800 calories burned which is awesome!

Buffness here I come!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great to hear :thumb:

Keep an eye on your CNS recovery too, intense cardio/weight sessions may take a lot out of you so be wary of burning out on a low-cal diet.

Heres to buffness :beer:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

And so it continues, weights session today.

40 min walk this morning to wake me up

10 min cross trainer warm up at gym

Squats

20kg x x8/8

40kg x 8/8

62.5kg x 5/5

40kg x 8/8

Lat PD

28kg x 10/10

42kg x 10/10

56kg x 5/5

35kg (wide grip) x 10/10

Deads

20kg x 8

40kg x 8/8

50kg x 8/8

40kg x 8/8

Then dropped a 15kg plate on my foot so went home before I did any more damage to myself!

Bit of a short one but quite a lot of volume so hoping it'll get something moving. Netball training tonight too. Tomorrow will be a rest during the day with a netball match in the evening.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good, until dropping a plate on your foot :lol: . I've done a 10kg plate on my fingernail, fun  How's your weights routine set out over the week?

Food intake been good today?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah stupid me! The deads finished my off and just lost my grip and my foot happened to be in the way. Didn't make a fuss, just hobbled off to the changing rooms and jumped around a bit!

Food has been low carb; eggs, turkey bacon and mushrooms for brekkie.

Snack of turkey ham, mini babybel, cashews and soya beans

Mini pepparami and half a promax crisp protein bar before gym, rest of it after

Lunch: Salad, mackerel, turkey ham, cucumber, spring onions followed by quark, natural fromage frais and a splodge of raspberry sauce

Dinner: meatloaf, cabbage, broccoli, leeks and carrots

Probably some similar kind of snacky thing after netball training tonight

That's pretty average I guess. I know its not typical BB cutting food, but need variety to keep me motivated to stick at it.

Weights have been 1 x upper body and 1 lower body each week, with a full body at the end of the week if I have a window for it. Only likely to have time for 2 workouts when I go back to uni next week, Mon and Weds so was thinking about doing 2 x full body? Although today's efforts seemed to take forever and I didn;t get round to chest or shoulders, so will have to keep an eye on times if doing this.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you've got 2 weight sessions a week i'd keep them as upper and lower personally. Depending on how much time you have you could go for something like;

Day 1 - Bench/Row/Overhead Press/Pulldowns/Arms. 3 sets ideally per exercise, but play it by ear as to how much you can cope with.

Day 2 - Squat/DL/Lunges/Ham curls/Calves

I'll have a ponder whilst i'm cooking and see what else i can come up with. Diet looks like it could be cleaner but if variety helps you stick to it who am i to judge :laugh: Tan can probably give a better insight to female dieting than me should she show her face again


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :good luck Yummy Mummy on smashin those PB's just dropped in for a nosey:rolleyes:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

yummymummy79 said:


> Thanks guys for posting, *gets a bit lonely in here sometimes!*
> 
> The walking I do in the mornings is about 2.5 miles around where I live, reasonably fast walking pace (cos I'm a lanky!) and takes about 40 mins. I make an effort to do this as much as I can, works out about 3-4 times a week. Soon I'll be back at uni which will be 3 x 2.2 miles downhill and the same uphill a week so that will replace the random walks I go on now!
> 
> ...


We'll have to change that. Only cos I like all things yummy. :bounce:

That's the bad little voice in our heads. You have to get rid of that and keep at it but I do feel your pain.

Keep positive if something is not working then change it until it does. Simples!!!!!!!!

:rockon:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

What are your current stats and where do you want to be down the road


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yay another new person in my journal, welcome!

Not done measurements recently but there are some from a while back and I don't think things have changed too much. The basics though: 5'11 ish, 10st 12lbs ish, bodyfat 23% ish, lots of ishes!

Not got specific targets really, more to initially look like I actually work out, strip down the fat and get some definition. After that, who knows!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

yummymummy79 said:


> Yay another new person in my journal, welcome!
> 
> Not done measurements recently but there are some from a while back and I don't think things have changed too much. The basics though: 5'11 ish, 10st 12lbs ish, bodyfat 23% ish, lots of ishes!
> 
> Not got specific targets really, more to initially look like I actually work out, strip down the fat and get some definition. After that, who knows!


Well at a guess, maybe the 'ishes' could be a problem. If things aren't working then maybe you need to get into specifics. Live and breath, the world of muscle. Do some extra hard work

Now don't shoot the messenger


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I can tell you what my scales say but don't think they're especially accurate on the bodyfat front hence the ish! Was 11st 7 for a while, then 11st 3 for ages so to be 10st 12 is pretty good for me.

I have been trying a few different things over the last year or so and I can be honest enough to say that I wasn't giving them all 110% so I'm not suprised I'm not where I want to be. Hoping that I will get there though with this latest push as I don't want to feel that all the training I have been doing was a waste of time by not getting the results I want/need.

No shooting required!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

This will probably be of some interest to you if you're looking to continue on a 2 day split;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/53332-designing-split-routine.html


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

yummymummy79 said:


> Well I can tell you what my scales say but don't think they're especially accurate on the bodyfat front hence the ish! Was 11st 7 for a while, then 11st 3 for ages so to be 10st 12 is pretty good for me.
> 
> I have been trying a few different things over the last year or so and I can be honest enough to say that I wasn't giving them all 110% so I'm not suprised I'm not where I want to be. Hoping that I will get there though with this latest push as I don't want to feel that all the training I have been doing was a waste of time by not getting the results I want/need.
> 
> No shooting required!


Well thats almost a stone lost. Thats fantastic and its staying off. Just keep doing more of what your doing and better and you'll be even more yummier:lol:

and give it your all


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok...

You have to decide what you want Hun!!!! And then you have to realise you can't have your cake and eat it. Very few of us normal people can have the body we want without sacrifice. I personally don't think you are overweight scales wise but they only tell one part of the story. Ignore the bodyfat reading completely and unless you know someone that is experienced in doing a multiple point reading then forget it. If you do know such a person then use the % reading as a guide only to whether you are going up or down!!!!

You main problem mate is lack of consistancy over a period of time. Without this there is no way you can evaluate what is working and what isn't and then make changes...again wait a see what's working...etc. Make a plan...stick to it...evaluate and alter as needed!!!!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks tan and I can't disagree with any of that! As you have said before I am consistently inconsistent! I know that if I don't see results reasonably quickly then I assume it's not working and then change everything so have no way of knowing if any of it actually was working. I suppose I've been hoping that the easier options would pay off so I didn't have to be as hardcore as I now know I need to be. So I guess I need to stop the fannying about and just bloody get on with good food, intense cardio and effective workouts. So I will!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bit of a blip this week with new lumpiness, but 4-5 days this week have been pretty good on the cardio front so hoping that will be enough to keep things ticking over. Monday's workout must have been good cos I'm only now losing the stiffness! Gonna try and stick to the pyramid method as it seems to be working so far.

Am currently torn on a food level about trying to eat for bodyfat reduction, or to try and help my HS. Although having read into it a bit, I think they both involve similar principles of clean healthy food so if I can give it a proper go then maybe all will be good on both fronts. Bit more research needed methinks, not that there is a great deal out there about HS.

I know this sounds like I'm changing things again without giving it a proper go, but in reality I'll prob stick with it whilst I'm looking into options, gonna see if acupuncture might help too.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What does HS stand for? 

With regards to food reduction - if you've losing up to 2-3 lbs per week and retaining strength, chances are you'll be in the right ball park.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've mentioned it earlier in journal, got a random skin lumpiness thing last summer which was eventually diagnosed as Hidradenitis Suppuritiva. No cure, not a great deal of info about how to successfully manage it either, but the latest stuff I've read has advocated a very clean diet with probiotics to promote a healthy gut which can lead to a clearup of some problems.

It effects me to varying degrees depending on where, how bad and how often the lumps appear, sometimes I can carry on as normal, other times I can't train or exercise for a few days to a week.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

^^^^^^^^ Thats a strange one. Hope the diet helps.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

OK so the final half of last week was a bit of a non-starter due to the lumpiness so was just a case of getting through the week which meant food was a bit up and down and exercise didnt really happen.

Today is the start of things getting back to normal with Uni tomorrow, bf home (yay!) and hopefully more of a routine setting in so will try and get back into it all.

Think I should rename the journal to 'The Trials and Tribulations of YM'!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep I've fallen off the face of the earth again! Can't believe it's been over 2 months!

Nothing positive has happened since last posting, hence lack of posting! Am back at uni now and am spending all my spare time on essays so not making it to the gym as much as I would like either. Have currently got strange tingling/numbness in my toes, fingers, lips and tongue which is driving me mad, been to docs who didn't seem too worried. Suggested a blood test to see if that throws anything up, apparently Vit B12 deficiency is a possibility?

Currently listening to the Body Fat Solution audiobook by Tom Venuto in preparation for everything being back to normal and getting back on the hardcore wagon from January. Really want to get bf on board too as will make it much easier on the food front, will have to see how that goes though. I know the new year is a bit of a predictable and busy time to start things again, but by then I'll have pretty much done the first round of essays, sorted out my health issues (hopefully) and be in a better place to be able to concentrate on getting back into it properly this time.

Can't imagine there will be much posting between now and then, so will be back in Jan keeping this updated regularly for motivation and accountability and hope to be able to show some progress too!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This may interest you :0)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Tan, duly noted and added myself as a maybe!

Still not in control of half of my body parts so has been 2 weeks with no gym, netball or walking more than 10 mins and is driving me insane! Trying to use the time wisely with getting uni stuff done, and also getting as much motivation built up as possible to burst out when things get back to normal again. Docs later this afternoon so see what that brings.

Tell you what though, I am never going to take good health for granted ever again, and know I have to do as much as I can when I can cos you never know when something will come along and screw you and your plans over!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Along with the rest of the planet I'm starting my quest again this week. After not going to the gym for over a month, I've been a couple of times now just to see how I'll get on and what I can manage now with my stupid feet and hands being as spaztastic as they are at the moment.

Hams and calves didn't work out too well, and I don't dare do squats or deads at the mo cos my balance isn't what it should be so wouldn't have confidence in myself doing them safely. Everything else seemed OK albeit slightly weaker than before but I guess that is to be expected. Cardio wise, I think I'm gonna be limited to the bike and rower with maybe a bit of walking on the dreadmill with a bit of swimming thrown in for good measure too. Prob gonna be a slower journey than before, and that was slow enough but will do what I can.

Food is still my biggest struggle so this week will be a case of easing myself into good habits again along with getting slowly through some xmas leftovers (not sweets/choc etc so not as bad as it sounds!) then hopefully starting properly next week sometime.

Have set my first target for the end of Jan so will see what happens.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Gym again today, majority of things were OK, managed some time walking on treadmill but had to hold on a bit to steady myself and feel confident, think it should be OK over time. Had a go at squats and deads just to see what happened and got really pi$$ed off at what I couldn't do. Had a go at 20kg squats and managed to do 10 without feeling too bad, so upped to 30kg, did about 5 then felt a bit wobbly/dizzy/weird so gave it up. Not sure if to do with my PN (peripheral neuropathy - fcuked nerves in toes and fingers!) or just cos I hadn't done them for a while. Deads were similar, 20kg was OK, managed 30kg OK ish but didn't dare go any higher. Bit of a pi$$er when I was regularly lifting over double that amount before Xmas.

Went swimming on Mon night too which was OK, but really couldn't feel my feet by the end of it, and I was knackered pretty soon, although that's prob more just general unfitness. New Wii Fit Plus arrived yesterday too so had a little look at that, might be handy for a bit of yoga/muscle workout when I don't fancy/feel too rubbish for the gym.

Anyhoo, will keep trying stuff and see what works out.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're having coordination troubles with the big lifts then it might be worth just throwing in some lighter stuff at the end of your workout to reassociate yourself with what goes where 

Good to see you posting again


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Third time back at the gym yesterday and not too bad again really. Not back to my proper program yet, still trying stuff out really but thought I'd post what I did anyway.

12m warm up on dreadmill at 6kph with 3.5 incline

Seated Chest Press Machine

14kg x 10

16.2 x 10

21 x 15

23.2 x 12

14 x 12

Assisted Chins

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

not really feeling it, but first time i've done it for months

Pec Fly Machine

14kg x 10

16.2 x 10

21 x 10

just testing it out

Squats

20kg x 8

30 x 6

35 x 6

felt better doing less reps. still nowhere near pb but getting back up there

Seated Leg Press

52kg x 10

61 x 10

70 x 10

72.2 x 15

52 x 10

Lat Pulldown

narrow rev grip

35kg x 10

42 x 10

35 x 10

wide grip

21 x 10

28 x 12

10m bike to finish

So a bit random and not fantastic but feeling a bit more confident every time I go. Tomorrow will be everything I missed yesterday so shoulders, tris, hams and abs. Will get back on a proper programme in the next couple of weeks.

On a positive note, have lost 2.2lbs since last week which is good as I wasn't being as completely strict as I should have been, plus there were a few xmas things hanging about (mainly dates, my fave!) so hopefully this week can be similar if not better.

off to the docs today to discuss my nerve test results, not much to discuss really cos they can't do anything to cure it that i've heard about, and i can't say I fancy having a nerve biopsy done for them to tell me nothing new after it. Have been taking some supps which seem to have taken the edge off it so will see how it goes.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Didn't learn much from docs yesterday but then wasn't expecting to. Have been referred to neurology to just make sure there's nothing untoward going on so will be waiting for that to come through.

Went to gym last night for half an hour of cardio, got massive feet tingles at about 25 mins but managed to carry on to 30. Back again today for the rest of the weights I missed out on Monday:

Good Mornings

20kg x 10

20 x 10

SLDL

20kg x 8

30 x 6

40 x 6

45 x 6

keeping reps low and building up the weight again as confidence grows

Tri extension (DB behind head)

8kg x 10

8 x 10

DB Shoulder Press

6kg x 10

6 x 8

Weak as an especially pathetic kitten!

Karlsen (crucifix) flyes

4kg x 10

4 x 10

Crunches

10 & 10

Leg Raises

10

Oblique DB leany over things

10kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

So not too bad really, will keep it going, sticking at the low reps for squats and deads for now until I feel confident in my balance and that I'm not gonna end up on my a$$!

Just for a change, more essay writing now ..........


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cardio day today, feet really not helping matters with massive tingles after 10 mins, managed to push through to nearly 30 though to reach target 200 cals. Not sure how my planned walking to uni will go when I go back, will have to see I guess.

Weekends are always rest times for me, so apart from a bit of a session on Sunday to show bf around the gym and hopefully get him to join, I shall be chilling out and recouping ready for another onslaught next week. Quite nervous about next weeks weigh in too, will be on Tues to get the cheat meal out of my system! Hopefully will be similar or better results to last week, although obv it's not all about the weight lost. Hoping to see some results in mirror and clothes too.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a quick gym session today, got bf to join at the weekend so hopefully we'll be training together soon.

7min dreadmill warmup

Chest Press Machine

16.2kg x 12

23.2 x 12

23.2 x 12

16.2 x 12

Pec Flye

16.2kg x 10

21 x 12

23.2 x 10

14 x 12

Lat PD

35kg x 10

44.2 x 8

35 x 10

21 x 12 (wide grip)

28 x 12 (wide)

Seated Leg Press

61kg x 10

70 x 10

79 x 10

61 x 12

Leg Extension

42kg x 10

56 x 10

70 x 10

49 x 15

28 x 10/10 (single leg)

Short and sweet, but managed to up weight on pretty much everything so happy with that. Cardio tomorrow, rest of weights on Weds then cardio again on Thurs.

Weigh in tomorrow, feeling more confident now. Also had to buy smaller size of trackies so something must be working! Will leave till end of month then try on my 2 pairs of test trousers to see how things are going.

On a non-gym note, 2 essays handed in today thank god! Gonna spend some time on dissertation now, lectures start again next Mon.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Just a quick gym session today, got bf to join at the weekend so hopefully we'll be training together soon.
> 
> 7min dreadmill warmup
> 
> ...


Just having a lil look threw nice leg pres by way and extensions :thumbup1: Im weak as a kitten on leg extensions lol. :laugh: Oh and what you doin at uni? Hope all goes well anyway


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, but those leg press and extension numbers are crap compared to what I used to do! Working my way back up though so will get there again.

I'm almost at the end of a Health Studies degree, it's a bit random and we do all sorts of units which are going to be useless for my preferred future career (teaching) but it's a degree nonetheless and I feel quite proud of myself for doing it, even if I was 10 years later than most people!

Nice to know some people are reading anyway!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Thanks, but those leg press and extension numbers are crap compared to what I used to do! Working my way back up though so will get there again.
> 
> I'm almost at the end of a Health Studies degree, it's a bit random and we do all sorts of units which are going to be useless for my preferred future career (teaching) but it's a degree nonetheless and I feel quite proud of myself for doing it, even if I was 10 years later than most people!
> 
> Nice to know some people are reading anyway!


people will be reading hun :thumbup1: Any degree is good going so wish u all best with it  My legs are very poor tbh but hopefully will be changing that very soon,once i can get squating again. Im sure you will get back to were you were tho :thumbup1: Good numbers bein lifted already tbh.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

5 miles walking, netball training and a gym session today and my feet are still working, miracle! Gonna give a netball match a try tomorrow and see how it goes.

Mon Training

10m bike warm up

Lat PD (prev PB 56kg close grip)

35kg x 10

44.4 x 10, 10

35 x 10

23.2kg x 12 (wide grip)

30.2 x 10

Seated Leg Press (PB 118.5kg but on diff machine)

61kg x 10

70 x 10

82.2 x 10

61 x 15

Chest Press (machine) (PB 35kg but on oly bar)

16.2kg x 12

28 x 8

23.2 x 10

14 x 15

Leg Ext (PB 91kg)

49kg x 10

63 x 10

72.2 x 10

49 x 15

28ks x 10 & 10 (single leg)

Shoulder Press (machine) (PB 20kg - pussy!)

12.2kg x 10

17.2 x 10

12.2 x 10

not bad overall, getting heavy with pretty much everything so happy with that.

Rapidly approaching the end of the month and my initial weight target so hoping that a big effort this week and I can pull it off. Then on to the next one!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

72.2kg leg extension....lord my quads would be fried 

Impressive lifts YM .....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hows the whole hands and feet tingly stuff going miss???

xxx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

72.2 is peanuts Kate compared to a few months ago, think my PB is 91, getting back up there again. But thanks, I try! And if I didn't have this 'fat suit' covering everything up I think I'd look pretty good!

Feet and hands are still having issues although things are slightly better. Still no idea what caused it or what (if anything) can be done about it. Got another hosp appointment on Sat although not sure what the outcome will be, don't think there's a lot they can offer to be honest.

Done some of my own research and have started taking a couple of supplements that in some cases have been seen to help. Whether it is these or just luck that has reduced the problems a bit I guess I won't know, or whether I'm just getting more used to it and adapting. But it's not stopping me now anyway so that's the important thing I guess.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a quicky, hospital at 3.30 today to see about my toes/fingers probs. Also cheat meal/day so have had 2 cream cakes and a choccie cookie. Out with the gals tonight so will be a few shandies consumed too!

Only had the cakes about 10mins ago and I can already feel my stomach mumbling it's unappreciation at the refined carb/sugar influx. prob not the best thing to be eating before trying to fit into my new frock later but hey ho!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hospital didn't really tell me much, as I expected, got to have another blood test to look for more specific things (proteins etc) to try and narrow down the cause a bit more. As it's got a bit better recently either just on its own, or with my self-supplementation I'm happy just to let it run for a bit and see what happens. Obv if the blood tests throws up something in the meantime then it can be looked into but otherwise I'll just let it run.

From a training perspective, I'll keep on going similarly to how I have been but need to up the cardio to get anywhere. Could probably benefit from lowering the carbs a bit too to assist so will give that a go. Sounds a bit random but need to keep it realistic too. Will give it till the end of Feb and have another look and see if I need to tweak more.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

There aren't enough hours in the day for everything at the moment! not had a chance to get to the gym today, and the netball match i was hoping to count as cardio turned out to be so one sided I hardly moved. Never mind, will try and get up early tomorrow to try and get a workout in as well as getting some boring house stuff out the way before my lunchtime appointment. Only had time for a very small workout on monday too so this week may not be going in the way I had envisaged!

PGCE interview next week too so need to swot up on that, as well as get a new hairdo and buy some suitable work clothes, there's always something to be done! Have decided to hand my notice in at work to finish at the end of March, as I really need the extra time to get on with uni/school stuff. Obv I'll be losing out on some money but I should be OK.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Back again after a week off due to so much other stuff taking over my time. Started the week off with a blood test which is always nice! Have left work now too so Fridays are my own, initially using the time for essays and gym, and hoping to go into school for an extra half day after Easter. Got 4 essays and a dissertation to get done for April so need to knuckle down to those, hoping that gym will be a productive distraction for me when I've worked out my brain.

Now I've got 3 days a week to spend at the gym, I'm planning on getting a 3 day split going. Also looking for a minimum of 40mins cardio once or preferably twice a day, as well as the walk to and from uni cos I know it's lack of cardio that lets me down.

My plan for a 3 day split so far is:

Legs/Abs

Chest/Bis

Back/Tris/Shoulders

Any better suggestions?

I never will understand my body cos I had a week of no gym and eating anything and everything and I put on about half a pound, and when I have a week of gymming and eating well I put on 2lbs! Oh well, I know I'm weird so best to embrace it I suppose!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey good luck with uni and gym and juggling everything. How did your PGCE inter view go??

Good luck with it hun x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks hun, keeping an eye on your journal too and you're doing really well so you keep going too!

Not heard anything yet, hopefully later this week. I'm being realistic and putting myself as a maybe but we shall see soon.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Back from the second trip of the day to the gym, gotta get the time in whilst I've got it.

Decided today would be leg day so did the best I could considering the squat rack was busy for the whole time I was there so had to work around not being able to do squats.

20min x-trainer warm up

Leg Ext

49kg x 10

63 x 10

70 x 10

72.2 x 10

51.2 x 15

30.2 x 10 & 10 (single leg)

Calf Raises

43kg x 10

52 x 10

61 x 10

Lunge (static)

15kg x 10

15 x 10

Squats (only had barbell to use, couldn't get anything heavier over my head easily enough by myself!)

15kg x 10

15 x 10

Seated Leg Press

52kg x 10

61 x 10

70 x 10

79 x 10

Felt quite good, had a decent burn going and waddled a bit on the way out!

2nd gym visit - cardio & abs

10 mins x-trainer

12 mins treadmill

12 mins bike

Crunches, sit ups, leg raises and oblique crunches

Food has gone quite well, went shopping and bought some stuff to keep me going so hopefully all will continue going well for the rest of the week.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Busy Tuesday over, walked to uni, had lecture, walked home, picked up the little man, went to a free pancake eating session at a local hotel (but I didn't eat any!), ate lots of nice food at home, did some uni work and went to the gym. Bed is now calling!

Chest/Bis

Chest press (machine)

16.2kg x 12

21 x 10

28 x 10

16.2 x 15

Cable Bi Curl

10kg x 12

15 x 10

10 x 12

Inc Chest Press (machine

14kg x 10

21 x 10

14 x 10

DB Bi Curl

5kg x 12

7 x 10

5 x 12

DB Chest Flye

5kg x 10

5 x 10

(these were really hard, weakling that I am!)

Had a rant to myself at Tesco earlier cos they had no quark; needing to continue experimenting with the quark/hot chocolate powder dessert that us girlies have discovered. Had to get natural fromage frais instead which was OK. Note to self to only go to Tesco when desperate!

Kids party tomorrow so will only be able to fit in a 40 min walk in the morning. Thurs is a day with the little man so thinking we can go swimming. Next gym session will be Friday, bring it on!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not a lot to report today, 35 min walk this morning, food been OK. Exciting news of the day is that I got accepted onto the PGCE course, so from September I'm going to be an even busier bunny than I am now! Which gives me even more reason to work at losing the fat as hard as I can now whilst I still have time. Hopefully I'll then just be able to maintain what I get to.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic news hun, very pleased for you - big hugs xx


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Back from the second trip of the day to the gym, gotta get the time in whilst I've got it.
> 
> Decided today would be leg day so did the best I could considering the squat rack was busy for the whole time I was there so had to work around not being able to do squats.
> 
> ...


Good workouts, really strong on legs :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

My first Friday not at work (left job last week although still getting paid till end of March) so thought I'd try and fit as much in as I could. Had the little man this morning so we went for a swim, or more of a splash around actually, then a bit of cardio walking from town to the gym to meet the bf. Was back, shoulders and tris today, although I forgot my book so couldn't write down what I did, so figures are just from memory.

Good Mornings

20kg x 10

SLDL

20kg x 10

40 x 10

50 x 10

62.5 x 8

Lat PD

35 x 10

42 x 10

44.4 x 10

28 x 10 (wide grip)

30.2 x 10

Tri Cable Pushdown

20kg x 12

25 x 10

27.2 x 10

DB Raises

Front

5kg x 10

Side

5kg x 8

Crucifix Flyes

5kg x 10

DB Tri Overhead Thing

9kg x 10

9 x 10

Seated Row

21kg x 10

28 x 10

Stuck in a few random situps with medicine ball to finish off.

not bad, first time have done a full back workout for a while, chest was still a bit sore from Tuesday which made a few things a bit more tricky, but generally happy with it.

Rest of the day will be some uni work, maybe a nap, then we're off out to Chimichangas tonight to celebrate our 2 year anniversary. Off to see the olds at the weekend which will involve a chinese Sat night; not overly keen on the 2 cheatish meals in one week but hopefully it'll be OK.

And I'm 2lbs down since Monday too!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well as predicted the weekend's food wasn't exactly as I was hoping for although hoping my attempts at damage limitation paid off! Friday night's mexican was lush, went for crab cakes for starter (fried so not great but hopefully good protein!) and grilled spicy chicken with rice and beans, no pudding but 1 bottle of beer. Saturday was cheat night so the chinese and vienetta followed by plenty of wine and chocolate went down a treat! Sunday was OK as I had a roast without the stuffing and yorkies, and resisted the sweets that were going round in the car on the way home! Hopefully that didn't all put me too far off course.

Was leg day at gym this morning, and actually got on squat rack which was a bonus. Shame I was feeling a bit weak though, and still had tweaks in my hams from Friday, don't think it went too bad though.

Squats

20kg x 8

40 x 8

50 x 6

55 x 6

20 x 10 (front sq)

Decline Sit Ups

with 5kg plate

Calf Raise Machine

43kg x 15

52 x 15

bit sore on my back so didn't want to push these any further

Leg Press (proper 45 degree one rather than pansy sit down one!)

88kg x 10

88 x 10

not too great compared to the old PB of 118.5kg but first time i've felt confident to try it since Nov so not bad I guess

Leg Ext

49kg x 10

63 x 10

28 x 10 (single leg)

42 x 12 (both legs)

Crunches, oblique thingies etc

hoping to go back later after netball training to do some cardio so should be a pretty good day all round. Looking forward to a nice long lay in tomorrow, heaven!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice squatting - are your sig lifts for reps or singles? Not far off it either way :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Nice squatting - are your sig lifts for reps or singles? Not far off it either way :thumbup1:


My PBs are for working sets, so sure the 1RMs would be a bit more, but never tested that out! Still not happy to have gone a bit backwards since the PBs but I suppose not stepping foot in a gym for 6 weeks tends to have that effect! Getting the confidence up there again which is a big part of it so hopefully there will be some new PBs in the coming weeks.

My main goal though is to increase the cardio and maintain the food to lose the few pounds I want to initially shift. When I get below 11st I'll be a very happy bunny, but that will just be the first stage complete.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Back from gym visit #2 so cardio today has been:

5 mins warm up before weights this morning

About 4 miles walking to and back from uni

Netball training (half hour faffing about, and half hour proper exercise)

45 mins bike, and treadmill at gym

Pretty good for me, hope I can keep it up! Got an exercise bike from mum and dads yesterday so planning to do a few random sessions on that if i can't be ar$ed to go to the gym.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Have got the exercise bike going now, did 30 mins yesterday morning and 35 mins today, an easy way to catch up on TV and get some cardio in too, hope I can keep it up. Have got the worlds stiffest legs today, did have yesterday as well, not sure how I managed to play netball! Must have been a good leg workout on Monday so it's all good!

Yesterday was chest and bis, no gym today, just essay writing and helping out in school. Tomorrow will be uni all day, cardio will be walking there and back. Friday will be the next gym day.

Chest and Bis

Chest Press (machine)

16.2kg x 12

23.2 x 12

28 x 10

21 x 10

14 x 15

DB Bicep Curl

6kg x 12

7 x 12

7 x 15

Inc Chest Press (machine)

14kg x 10

21 x 10

14 x 10

(this was tough!)

Cable Bi Curl

10kg x 10

15 x 12

12.2 x 12

Press Ups

4 x full (rubbish!)

10 x girly

Was at the end of the set, that's my excuse anyway!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Have got the exercise bike going now, did 30 mins yesterday morning and 35 mins today, an easy way to catch up on TV and get some cardio in too, hope I can keep it up. Have got the worlds stiffest legs today, did have yesterday as well, not sure how I managed to play netball! Must have been a good leg workout on Monday so it's all good!
> 
> Yesterday was chest and bis, no gym today, just essay writing and helping out in school. Tomorrow will be uni all day, cardio will be walking there and back. Friday will be the next gym day.
> 
> ...


Its no excuse tbf. After doing all what u done ur triceps will have been burnt out no wonder u only got few, least u done some :thumbup1: Nice workout, better than mine since iv done jack this week :lol: I am injured tho :innocent:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

And so another week begins! This weekend wasn't quite as bad food wise as last weekend, but I did have a chuckle when I weighed myself on Sat night after the cheatfest and had put on 7lbs in a day! Needless to say it didn't hang around for very long!

Really need to knuckle down on uni stuff now so I'll be chilling out on the worrying side of the gym stuff, just do my 3 workouts, throw in some cardio and eat OK and see what happens. Have got enough going on with all the essays due without worrying myself over every calorie that I eat or burn too.

Moved leg day to today, as last week I struggled playing netball on Tues after having it on Monday. Think Thurs and Fri will be my other gym days, so tomorrow will solely be essays and school. Bring on May when everything is handed in and my time is my own!

Legs (& bit of Abs)

Squat

20kg x 8

40 x 8

50 x 8

55 x 10

Front

20kg x 10

20 x 10

Calf Raises

43kg x 15

52 x 15

34 x 15

My legs could take heavier but hurts my back. May have to rethink doing calves this way.

Leg Press (seated machine one)

52kg x 12

61 x 12

70 x 12

79 x 12

88 x 12

91.2 x 12

52 x 20

Didn't intend to do this many sets but found it quite easy today so just kept going heavier!

Decline Sit Ups w 10kg plate

Leg Ext

49kg x 10

49 x 10

49 x 10

Intended to go higher but couldn't manage more than this after frying leggies on the leg press!

Reasonably happy with that. Would go heavier on squats again if I wasn't on my own, still not as confident as before with them. Might drag bf along with me one leg day just to be there!

Netball match tonight, thankfully looks like it won't be snowed off like last week, that was a tad chilly! then a catch up with the boys at the pub, can't be bad.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

My life is currently revolving around essay writing and I'm losing the will to live along with training, good eating and pretty much everything else. Ate everything and anything for the last few days and deservedly feel crap after it.

Have said I'll get the essays out of the way then get back on the training bandwagon but that's 2 months away so can't stay off for that long! Hopefully I'll find my motivation and get a kick up the a$$ to get back into it all agian before I lose every ounce of progress I'd previously made.

Meh


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> My life is currently revolving around essay writing and I'm losing the will to live along with training, good eating and pretty much everything else. Ate everything and anything for the last few days and deservedly feel crap after it.
> 
> Have said I'll get the essays out of the way then get back on the training bandwagon but that's 2 months away so can't stay off for that long! Hopefully I'll find my motivation and get a kick up the a$$ to get back into it all agian before I lose every ounce of progress I'd previously made.
> 
> Meh


Its hard jugglig it all hun, but if you can keep going with both then its so worth it in the end x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, yeah I'm sure it'll all be fine in the end, just seems that when things let loose a bit they really go!

Thankfully netball training sorted me out a bit tonight, was starting to wallow in all sorts of self-related [email protected] but some fresh air and running around has sorted me out a bit.

Tomorrow is another day and I think I'll try and make it a leg day so at least I can feel like I've done something. And I'm sure double netball will help with that too!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well i dragged my sorry (and few lbs heavier) ass to the gym today for a leg session. Was a bit short and sweet but felt good, although realised I hadn't eaten for 3 hours by the time I got there after shopping so was rather peckish. Have eaten better so far today, so am hoping I can keep up the reasonable food intake for the rest of the week.

Squats

20kg x 8/8

40 x 8/8

60 x 6/6 (not been at 60 for ages, yay!)

Front Squats

20kg x 8

30 x 8

Ab crunches

Seated LP

52kg x 12

70 x 12

88 x 12

61 x 12

43 x 15

Calves on LP (not done before, worked quite well!)

43kg x 12

52 x 12

61 x 12

70 x 12

So not the biggest workout ever but at least I've done it. Essay writing for the afternoon and then a double netball match for 2 hours later which should just about finish me off.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quick update, still not a lot going on in Yummyland apart from uni stuff but went to the gym today and bashed out a new squat PB, 65kg! Must have been the copious amounts of food I've been eating!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

A few weeks of eating loads of anything = a few lbs heavier Yummy.

Trying to get myself back into it from today, essays going OK so hopefully I can fit everything in and make a good start ready for when the proper effort begins in May.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> A few weeks of eating loads of anything = a few lbs heavier Yummy.
> 
> Trying to get myself back into it from today, essays going OK so hopefully I can fit everything in and make a good start ready for when the proper effort begins in May.


A heavier yummy mummy :lol: your avvy is distractin me rach :whistling: Err what was i gonna say again, ive forgot now :whistling:  Naa hope things get going for you again need to get meself back into it tbh. Motivation is slowly slipping away. Keep at it best all round :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me I haven't updated this week! Gonna just make it a once a week update for the time being until anything a bit more interesting happens.

Food has been pretty on track again this week, trying to get back to somewhere around 1500 cals and 125g carbs for the time being and have been hitting that so far. Cheat night shall be Sunday this week as am going go-karting for a mates birthday followed by the chinese buffet, drool!

Not focussing too much on cardio at the moment although I know this is the part that I need to increase to make a decent difference. Not at uni any more either so no need to walk there; will try and substitute this for something else in time, but for now am just sticking with netball and random walks.

Am sticking with the 3 day split for training, legs/abs, chest/bis, back/shoulders/tris. Have done each of these this week, although today wasn't the best (back/sh/tri) as my arms were still killing from yesterday's session.

Monday - Legs/Abs

Squats

20kg x 8

40 x 8/8

65 x 7

Front Squats

30 x 8

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine

52kg x 12

61 x 12

70 x 12

79 x 12

82.3 x 12

88 x 12

Leg Press (seated machine)

52 x 12

70 x 12

88 x 12

91.3 x 12

52 x 15

Hip Abductor

30kg x 12

40 x 12

45 x 12

Crunches etc

Thursday - Chest/Bis

Chest Press (seated machine)

14kg x 12

21 x 12

23.2 x 12

28 x 12

21 x 12

14 x 12

Cable Bi Curl

10kg x 12

15 x 12

15 x 12

12.2 x 12

Pec Dec (first time tried this, didn't like it!)

14kg x 12

14 x 12

DB Bi Curl

6kg x 12

8 x 12

8 x 12

Friday - Back/Shoulders/Tris

Good mornings

15 x 12

15 x 12 (squat rack busy)

BB Shoulder Press

15kg x 12

15 x 10

really not happy with this, used to be able to do 20kg comfortably

Tri DB behind head lower thingy

8kg x 10

8 x 7

Shrugs

10kg x 12

15 x 12

Leg Press

52 x 12

70 x 12

88 x 12

97 x 12

Calves on LP

61kg x 12

70 x 12 (threw some legs in whilst waiting for the squat rack to be available)

SLDL

20kg x 12

40 x 12

60 x 6/5 (grip let me down)

Seated row

21kg x 12

28 x 12

31.3 x 12

Plenty of room for improvement there, but a few good numbers too.

Looking for more of the same next week to keep the motivation going.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

The end of the first week has produced good results, weighed myself before going out for karting/cheat meal last night and was 4lbs down. I realise that it's probably not 'true' weight and most likely water but it's still nice to see and gives me motivation to keep it going. I know my problem is getting bored of the same foods all the time, so I'm hoping I can mix it up enough to be able to stick with it.

Really hoping that when May comes I can kick up the cardio enough to make a difference as I always seem to get stuck at a certain weight that needs one hell of an effort to get past. But this year I'm gonna damn well do it cos I feel like I've wasted the last 2 years but faffing about and not just getting it done properly.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mini update. Went to hairdressers this morning and she asked if I'd like to take part in a fashion show they are doing the hair for in July. Gave me a bit of an ego boost to be asked, and will hopefully help with the motivation for keeping the gym going! Not exactly sure what it will entail but should be fun nonetheless.

Leg day at gym, forgot my book so couldn't write down what I did but def got a new PB on squats (67.5kg) and did the most I've ever done on the seated leg press machine (107kg - I can and have done more on the one in the weights area though) so not bad really.

Better get on with some dissertation writing as seem to be running out of time to spend on it this week, oops!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well a rather varied but fun and interesting day draws to a close. Took little man to the doctors first thing with his constipation issues; poo talk always starts the morning off well I find! Managed to get a good chunk of my dissertation written and am up to 8000 out of 10000 words now so the end is in sight. We were trying to decide how to spend our free long weekend (little man at nanny and grandads) when it was decided for us with the news we have won 2 tickets to the British Superbikes at Brands Hatch.

Food has also gone well, no gym but that's normal for a Wednesday and I'll be back tomorrow for a hopefully successful back/shoulders/tris workout. Found a video by Louise Rogers about her training and eating which was very interesting and informative, especially when she was shoulder pressing 12.5kg dumbells which isn't a million miles off what I'm hoping to be able to do tomorrow. Maybe I'm not as much of a weakling as I thought I was! She can keep her incredulously dull diet of chicken, rice and egg whites though! I know those in contest prep are going through similar, but that is definitely not for me, I like my food too much to restrict it that far!

Will be off to bed shortly, but not before a quick peruse of the Active TV website where I discovered Louise's vid, looking for a bit more info and inspiration.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it seems I may have been a bit over-hopeful of my shoulders' abilities last night! Did back/shoulders/tris at the gym today and didn't get on quite as well as I'd hoped but it was OK and hopefully I can keep progressing again.

Discovered that I need to get a belt really for squats and deads. I could have gone heavier than 60kg today for my SLDL but my back was hurting so thought it best to stop. Determined to get my squat and deadlift up to my bodyweight levels soon, and hopefully a belt will help me get there.

Not sure when I'll get a chance to go to gym over next few days, we're off to Brands Hatch on Sunday and staying at the Village Hotel in Maidstone, they normally have nice gyms/jacuzzis etc so might take my stuff and have a little session whilst I'm there. Gonna chill out on food for those days too, won't have a full on cheat day but will just relax the rules a bit so I can enjoy what will be on offer with the all you can eat buffet breakfast and have more options for a meal out on Sun night.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Back from the weekend jaunt to Brands Hatch which was very nice. Getting more into the bike thing but I think one trip a year is enough for the time being, especially as it usually involves having to eat crap! We stayed at the Village hotel in Maidstone which was very nice but the Starbucks and all-you-can-eat 5 course carvery didn't help the eating side of things too much! Have just used it as a cheat day and a half and it's actually helped me to realise how I don't need or want to eat like that very often.

Tomorrow and Wednesday could be a bit of a challenge as well cos I'm off down to the parents. It'll prob just be 'normal' food which won't kill me though I suppose. Don't think I'll be able to get down to the gym this week more than once as school holidays seriously limit the time I have for gym. Might have to see about going at the weekend for a change, although need to get my essays sorted too as the first one is due on 13th, aarrghh!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing much to report (for a change!) from this week really. Went to gym today for the first time in about a week and just did a few random bits and bobs as it was quite busy. Did manage a new leg press PB though so pleased with that.

Have also discovered the taste sensation that is Boditronics Express Whey Cookies and Cream, was looking for a new one so sent off for a couple of samples. Arrived today, gave it a whirl and yum yum! Got choc mint to try before I make my mind up, just a shame they're pricier than the normal ones I get but if it tastes nice and it makes me use it then it'll be worth it.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Most exciting news of the week, I handed in the first essay, only 4 more to go in the next 3 weeks now! Hoping to get the next one done tonight and tomorrow, dissertation over the weekend and Monday, then the final 2 from then. The end is in sight, thankfully!

Have also started making preparations for my body blitz to start when work finished. Ordered some cookies and cream protein, and sorted out one of my kitchen cupboards as 'Mummy's cupboard' which has just got my food in there. This will hopefully save the annoyance/temptation of going into the cupboard for rice cakes and seeing all my son's yummy snack, dried fruit etc. I think I need a few tactics like that to get me through!

Have been reading posts on the losing weight section, and I think I've decided on the food and cardio plan I'll be adopting. Gonna give carb cycling another go (properly this time!) and mix in low intensity cardio (walking 45 mins to gym and back, random walks around here, bit of swimming, exercise bike at home) with some HIIT a couple of times a week. This isn't counting netball training or matches so hopefully it'll be enough to see some decent changes. Will carry on with 3 x weights sessions a week, Legs/Abs, Chest/Bis, Back/Shoulders/Tris and see how I get on. I'm aiming to make some decent changes in the 7 weeks that the boyf will be away for, and then carry it on if necessary. Not that I think I can get where I need to be in only 7 weeks, but might take a week or so break when he gets back, or just mix things up a bit.

I've had a group set up on Facebook that my mates did for me ages ago when I first started at the gym (http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=25935457799&ref=ts) , so intend to post on that and I think I'll also start a new journal on here to separate it from these random ramblings!

If anyone has any suggestions or comments that my plan is gonna fall flat on it's ar$e, then please let me know!

before I forget, other news today was leg day, did 67.5kg squats again, and a new PB on calf raises and leg press (the seated one in the main gym) both of 115kg.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Most exciting news of the week, I handed in the first essay, only 4 more to go in the next 3 weeks now! Hoping to get the next one done tonight and tomorrow, dissertation over the weekend and Monday, then the final 2 from then. The end is in sight, thankfully!
> 
> Have also started making preparations for my body blitz to start when work finished. Ordered some cookies and cream protein, and sorted out one of my kitchen cupboards as 'Mummy's cupboard' which has just got my food in there. This will hopefully save the annoyance/temptation of going into the cupboard for rice cakes and seeing all my son's yummy snack, dried fruit etc. I think I need a few tactics like that to get me through!
> 
> ...


Your leg press is seriously strong and nice squats too :thumbup1: Wish u all the best with next 7 week, and hope u make changes your looking for. One observation tho :whistling: Were is all this fat you wish to shift :confused1: :lol: Good luck


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

leafman said:


> One observation tho :whistling: Were is all this fat you wish to shift :confused1:


Well I do vet any pics I post to make sure they are a flattering angle! Trust me, there are plenty of wobbly bits ready for getting rid of, but not for much longer :thumbup1: . Body fat is usually somewhere around 22-23% mark so that shows I can spare quite a bit!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

> ]Well I do vet any pics I post to make sure they are a flattering angle! Trust me' date= there are plenty of wobbly bits ready for getting rid of, but not for much longer :thumbup1: . Body fat is usually somewhere around 22-23% mark so that shows I can spare quite a bit!
> 
> ahh we all do that :lol: Well i hope it goes well for u :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quicky update. Last 3 weeks of essays now, can't wait for them to over and I get loads more time to be able to concentrate on proper training, cardio and food.

Made it to the gym as a break from the dissertation, decided on chest/bis day. Threw in a bit of leg action too as legs are my favourite so I find it hard to miss them out! Doubt it'd matter if I didn't train legs for a few weeks are they are definitely my strongest part, which is why I enjoy training them. Hate doing upper body as I feel like such a weakling girl.

Have decided to change things a bit by only going up to 8 reps rather than 12, just to give me a chance to up the weight and try and shock my weak bits into growing!

DB Chest Press

8kg x 8/8

10kg x 8/8

Inc DB Chest Press

8kg x 8

9kg x 8

DB Bicep Curl

8kg x 12/12

Leg Press (45 degree one in weights area)

86kg x 8/8

123.5kg x 8 PB

Cable Bi Curl

10kg x 8

15kg x 8

17.2 x 8

20 x 8

22.2 x 8 PB

DB Flye

6kg x 8/8

Calf Raise on LP

79kg x 8

97 x 8

115 x 8

133 x 8 PB

A few PBs in there so seems like the new plan is working! Will keep it like this for a few weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

This journal will be coming to an end in 2 weeks with the beginning of the body blitz as I think it warrants a new (hopefully more popular!) one to help keep me on track with my quest. Am using the next 2 weeks as a bit of a practice for my carb cycling, trying to work out which foods work best for each day, as last time I tried I found it a bit hard getting the macros right and having a decent selection of food.

Am also trying to hold off (or at least limit) leg training for a few weeks to concentrate on upper body as that is where I need to improve. Am thinking chest/bis on monday (which I did today), back/shoulders/tris on tuesday, then a bit of both on friday? Hopefully that won't class as overtraining? Just for a few weeks to see how it works out anyway. Couldn't help throwing in a sneaky leg press and calf raise today though cos I do love doing legs!

Only 9 days left till all essays finished, but 11 days till the bf goes off for 7 weeks. That's pants cos I know I'll miss him and I'll get lonely and things will get a bit $hitty by the end, but also good in a way as it means I'll be able to give 100% to working towards the bod I want and will get!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the PBs there YM... you were in my neck of the woods a few weeks ago I see... good luck with the essays and I look forward to reading your new journal...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck with your goals YM...........


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Kate, I should be at the show to cheer on you and Emma so may be asking for some tips!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I've spent the last 3 or 4 weeks 'resting' and think it's time to get back on track now I'm feeling whale-esque! No major plans, just back to the gym, more cardio and cut out the crap I'm eating, as a starting point anyway. Will see how that works out then take it from there.

Went out in town last night and it's always motivation for me, seeing all the little clone girls in their skyscraper heels and flowery minidresses. I just want to look different from the norm (in a good way!) and feel like I've done something worthwhile and for people to be able to notice that, as well as feel more confident being out and about too. Now I'm knocking on 31 I think I need an extra something!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got beasted during a 3 hour gym sesh today, fair enough there was a lot of extra long rest time involved though! Got a new PB on deads of 80kg although my form was a bit ropey, but I did manage about 4 reps which I'm pleased with. Don't think the 45 min hydrotherapy afterwards did me as much good as I was hoping for but I guess we will see tomorrow.

I have been staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarving since I came back from the gym which isn't overly helpful, but have been sticking to good food, even though it may end up being slightly more than is ideal. I'm feeling confident about the food thing again generally which is always helpful for me, especially resisting the lurvely looking puds that all my friends had at the pub last night.

Ordered some hydroxcut hardcore today to try and help me along a bit, seeing more results always helps me with motivation so hoping that works out.


----------

